# Any news on times for TOTB V?



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

As title says really. Did Keith make it or not?


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

nobody is here to reply...everyones at totb lol


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

RepLiKa said:


> nobody is here to reply...everyones at totb lol


DOH! :chairshot


----------



## MADRod (Nov 12, 2005)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> As title says really. Did Keith make it or not?


Ive just heard Kieth is not running can anyone confirm this


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone there must have a mobile phone in this day and age :chairshot !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Don't say that I don't do anything for you blokes...

...word from the guys is, Keith was testing yesterday when his water pump let go at 200+mph which is why he isn't running. It is very hot there today which will effect 1/4 mile times. Fastest so far is Tim in the Duke...9.41.

If I hear anything else, I'll pass it on.


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

andy forrest ran a 9.5 1/4 in his impreza, so it looks like its gonna be a fast day!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

FASTER MIKE!! said:


> andy forrest ran a 9.5 1/4 in his impreza, so it looks like its gonna be a fast day!


but he blew his manifold in the process!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

> ...word from the guys is, Keith was testing yesterday when his water pump let go at 200+mph which is why he isn't running. It is very hot there today which will effect 1/4 mile times. Fastest so far is Tim in the Duke...9.41.


I know the feeling. I was setting the Launch control when my exhaust manifold developed a hole the size of a 50p peice. That was at 5 and boat at 9 so we didn’t have enough time to strip it off and repair it. We tried patching it in place but failed so we had to say we were beaten. I am truly gutted...Also I have let the GTROC team down and am sincerely sorry.

Robbie


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Ive just got back and there was alot of cars breaking due to the heat!! i saw a good dozen cars blow near the top speed finish.

When i left i think 9.48 was the quickest 4wd time from andy forest but yes he blew his manifold off!!

RK car had oil issues i believe.

Ronnies car looked good and i saw him do a 200 mph run  and he was at 10.1 for his 1/4 so he's very lose to 9's, not sure if he made them

The event again was a little let down by the viewing!! there was about 350 seating area for about 5000 people!? but apart from that a good day, just a shame i had to set off before the end.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

MLR have taken team title again
Simon Norris won overall title
And AA/RAC report record business in the York area


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> MLR have taken team title again
> Simon Norris won overall title
> And AA/RAC report record business in the York area


i bet they did, there was 2 cars that had been towed just outside the event waiting for the AA :bawling: 

did Hugh get his car running better in the end??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Latest.

Evos doing well on handling circuit and currently 2 & 3rd in the drag. The Rocket has top speed, 203.9.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

team results
1, MLR
2, SCOOBYS (lost by 1 point)
3, GTR REG
4, 200+ club


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> team results
> 1, MLR
> 2, SCOOBYS
> 3, GTR REG
> 4, 200+ club


doesnt suprise me, the amount of scoobies and evos which were running!!


----------



## Chris B (Jun 28, 2004)

kirbz said:


> doesnt suprise me, the amount of scoobies and evos which were running!!


Whats that got to do with it they only had 10 cars representing each Team.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats to the MLR then, like the saying goes "to finish first in the race you have to first finish the race". It's a pity as it looked like the GTROC had a really good team this year but it goes to show you how far the Evo's and Scoob have come.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Chris B said:


> Whats that got to do with it they only had 10 cars representing each Team.


what i meant was all their team was running well where as i only saw 4 or 5 gtr's running well??


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

skyline69_uk said:


> Congrats to the MLR then, like the saying goes "to finish first in the race you have to first finish the race". It's a pity as it looked like the GTROC had a really good team this year but it goes to show you how far the Evo's and Scoob have come.


TBH I dont think it was a big surprise that the MLR took the team title.
Congratulations to the MLR.


----------



## Chris B (Jun 28, 2004)

Ahh was that through breakages or people not turning up???


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris B said:


> Ahh was that through breakages or people not turning up???


The way the points were allocated this year didn't help as GTRs have never scored well on the TOTB handling course. The Evos/Scoobs were better over the 3 disciplines. The breakdowns didn't help but many of the fastest GTRs there were not scoring points for the GTROC/Reg anyway.


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Duke car*

Saw Duke car & Tim make a run today - 9.4 secs - Was highlight of day for me. Can only be described as awesome - Even with poor start

Crap viewing for TOTB - Personally think is getting bit stale now

Pete


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

peatough said:


> Saw Duke car & Tim make a run today - 9.4 secs - Was highlight of day for me. Can only be described as awesome - Even with poor start
> 
> Crap viewing for TOTB - Personally think is getting bit stale now
> 
> Pete


Me too, a few points need addressing.

1. Top speed runs, dull as dishwater for spectators.
2. Grip at Elvington isnt as good as Pod, so faster times can be had down there.
3. Viewing left alot to be desired.
4. Safety is a concern, as spectators are free to roam in the line up lanes and cars are going to the handing circuit through the same area, my main gripe is with the fast bikes that ran tho, they show little if any regard to anyone elses saftey when returning to their area.
5. Qualifying for the event in general - this is hit and miss at best IMO, cars there running 14's 1/4's who wants to see that!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Milko said:


> Me too, a few points need addressing.
> 
> 1. Top speed runs, dull as dishwater for spectators.
> 2. Grip at Elvington isnt as good as Pod, so faster times can be had down there.
> ...


Agree with all of the above


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

14's!!!

What the hell was that? My croked corsa ran in 13's on 3 and a bit cly LOL


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> 14's!!!
> 
> What the hell was that? My croked corsa ran in 13's on 3 and a bit cly LOL


I saw a Saff run 14's all day and alot of the FWD cars were in there too, ok its poss they were having problems on the day but I cant see it with all of them, I tried my best to qualify for the FWD class and despite running 13.4 was told I wasnt quick enough, so I turn up and see cars running 14's all day, that ****ed me off. 

Sour grapes maybe, but still......


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

the event is poor imo..the same problems still havent been rectified


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

We ran a 10.09 and still finished around 6th on quarter mile !
Theirs some stiff competition out their these days 

Still managed to be the second fastest skyline round the track on only 2 laps because their wasnt enough time to have another go - pipped by ronnie i think.

The queing for 1/4 mile and track was terrible - took an hour each time 

Think they seriously need to look at doing this event over 2 days and rent some bloody proper grandstand seats - like 2000 not 200!

apart from that totb is awesome

Barrie (distinctive cars york)


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Barrie said:


> We ran a 10.09 and still finished around 6th on quarter mile !
> Theirs some stiff competition out their these days
> 
> Still managed to be the second fastest skyline round the track on only 2 laps because their wasnt enough time to have another go - pipped by ronnie i think.
> ...



It has to be made a 2 day event in future as tbh unless its improved for spectators I will not be attending next year.
Well done on your results Barrie :thumbsup:


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

well done guys


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Milko said:


> Me too, a few points need addressing.
> 
> 1. Top speed runs, dull as dishwater for spectators.
> 2. Grip at Elvington isnt as good as Pod, so faster times can be had down there.
> ...


Why they have it on a crappy concrete airfield is beyond me!  Also the course will always favour scoobies and evos due to its micky mouse nature!

Shame...TOTB is simply hype, Im sure if a proper venue is found it can be a great event!

Sorry for the GTR's not winning


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Miness said:


> the event is poor imo..the same problems still havent been rectified


As long as the organisers rake in the £££££'s im sure they are happy with it as it is!


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

What didn't help was the red MG rover blowing it's coolent all over the track at the launch, Not once but twice. Why wasn't it thrown out as it took ages for the right hand track to dry and clean up. We stood around waiting for the marshall to finish the clean up and for the track to dry to allow runs on it again. A wet track is no good for grip.

I wish the big horsepower cars stop crowd pleasing their rear tyres at the launch early in the day, As I rather see them running first and wait until the afternoon before show boating(Example RK's car). I'm gutted I travelled 250 miles to see it run once. Big boys please run first and play later, We came to see you in action as pubilished in the jap mags we read to keep us happy until the next show.

My main moan was the stand selling parts at his bargain show prices, But they were cheaper elsewhere outside the shop. Example was R32 GTR clear indicators at show price of £250?????? That's the price in most places and his other items were just the same.


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

Barrie said:


> The queing for 1/4 mile and track was terrible - took an hour each time
> 
> Think they seriously need to look at doing this event over 2 days and rent some bloody proper grandstand seats - like 2000 not 200
> 
> Barrie (distinctive cars york)


i couldnt agree more, totb is awsome but the organisation was v poor
all the money they must have got they cud have give us some more seats!
i also think there should be a bit more goin on.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

The burnouts were to get heat into the tyres to improve grip, rather than showboating 

Cars do go bang unfortunately...

I spoke to Peter briefly and he said that the queue for handling was taking over an hour? WTF!?

This was my first year not being involved in any cars that ran so it was nice to actually watch for once, maybe i was lucky to get in the grandstand....

I saw Tims 9.4 and said to mate sitting next to me that he was never gonna get traction, awesome run considering the car was all over the place. Gotta agree that any cars with proper balls need a prepped drag strip.

Rob


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent day! (Apart from the over-priced food.) Couldn't get over the number of 9s. In TOTBIII, there weren't even that many 10s. That's progress.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good day but agree with most points, not enough seating and unless you were at the start you could not see or har the times, why they dont get displays for further down the track i dont know, elvington is just not as good a venue as pod. But nice to see tims Duke run and Mick was doinf low tens in the super lemon, and saw the viper do a 360 degree spin in the semi finals! Was scary stuff!


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

I know the burnouts are to heat tyres, But they can do more warming up later in the day after some runs, As the starts puts the most strain on the cars and we all want to see them run. That's why we are there.

The price of the food wasn't that bad for a show, As went to the Royal Welsh Show last week and the food came with an overdraft. People who went will know what I mean. HOW MUCH!!!! It's a burger(£4.80) not a T-bone steak.


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Lol 4.80 for a burger! just go to tesco the night before and take your own lunch!! job done!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

TBH, my main gripes were the screen at the end of the top speed run was farking useless. 164? 156? Who knows, half the L.E.Ds didnt work.

The queue to get out. I know its not entirely the organisers fault, but people decide to head home, they drive out down the way they were lead in. Every other cnut decides to slalom, often at speed, through the remaining cars and cut everyone up. Was not really the weather for spending half an hour sat in the car not moving. End of the day, I've worked as a steward at events, you just want shot of the public by the end of the day, but there has to be some form of order. I've never seen so many ****ed off people as I saw in that queue to leave.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Usual disorganised mayhem, 
if you ask me. 
And the commentary on the handling course was abysmal !
He got so exited about the presumed time he took his finger off the transmit button after the first digit ! many times !!

Having witnessed the fiat I think lose its front wheel and nose down plough into the concrete on the top right hander of the handling course, whilst the wheel careered across the 1/4 mile track at a point where the speeds were high end !:runaway: 
There was no barrier not even the cheap crowd control stuff, which may have saved a competitors life.
Hitting a rogue wheel as you change into third on a drag strip.
Would be a Catastrophe !!

Condolences to Keith Cowie , Ron k, Andy forrest and all who had mechanical woes !

Thanks to rocket ronnie who's banzai commitment on the Gay designed for a Dax handling cirquit made my day ! even taking out the timing equip negotiating the smart car bend at the end.
And Last but not Least Peter E track god  :bowdown1:
Whose commitment got him the only flag I seen all day...Red for not managing to come to a halt in the box infront of the sleeping marshall.:clap: :clap: :clap:
Cokey


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

EVOs are the tits and best all rounders imo so i'm not surprised MLR took the title


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

bazgtr said:


> I know the burnouts are to heat tyres, But they can do more warming up later in the day after some runs, As the starts puts the most strain on the cars and we all want to see them run. That's why we are there.


When you are waiting an hour for a run there is no way you are going to waste it simply walking the car off the line. I spent the whole day in queues, no food break, no time parked up, and managed 3 runs on the handling track and 3 quarter miles (with one a top speed run).


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

why is the Duke Racing GTR so off the pace ?
I know its capable of a 7.9sec pass, Has it been de-tuned , I thought they were having support from japan to run the car ?
In N.Z a company bought the old Venom racing supra from the U.S and on its first outing in N.Z it ran within a 30th of a second from its pb in USA and that was without warming the tyres up 

Just wondering ????


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Elvington isn't a proper drag strip.....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

My thoughts ....

Rocket Ronnie....the bloke is a legend. a standing mile at 203mph, 1/4 mile in 9.7s, shootout winner and banzai runs on the handling circuit. When he is behind the wheel of his skyline he is sheer entertainment in himself - and it was worth the 6 hours driving each way just to watch him. I'm so chuffed for him to have run his first 9 in his 33 - and to have made such a high top speed in such a short distance. Ronnie - well done mate (and well done Abbey for building such a truely AWESOME 33).

Mick in the Lemon - ran his best 1/4 yet and was getting quicker and quicker as the day went on ... resulting in a 10.2. I think he did over 180mph on the top speed (I'm sure he said it was bouncing off the limiter in top gear before the 1 mile line !). Well done bud - you done yourself proud and there WILL be a 9 this year.

"Balls of steel" Tim in the Duke and the NUR. 10.1 in the NUR and 9.4 in the Duke (I think I have that on video too - not sure how good it'll be though). Just wait until the Duke is back at Santa Pod ... then the times will tumble !

Norris on the handling circuit ! My word that thing is quick - I don't think I've ever seen a car change direction so quickly on the TOTB handling circuit....really did seem to be glued to the track. The first time I've seen this car in person - and it's VERY impressive.

TOTB - overall ... really enjoyed it. My only REAL gripe was that more grandstand seating is required. It's good that they have improved - but it definitely needs more seating. The only place we could get near to the dragstrip until mid afternoon was at the far-end of the strip ... and you couldn't really see a great deal (especially with people climbing all over the fencing to try and get a better view). It would also be nice to be able to hear / see the times being put in when you are at the far end - as no-one had a clue what was going on.

The expensive food .... it's the same at all of these kinds of events - so I knew how it'd be.

Oh ... and SteveN - I couldn't help thinking you were a lucky b*****d when I saw you with a couple of those Redline / Promo women.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Daz said:


> Oh ... and SteveN - I couldn't help thinking you were a lucky b*****d when I saw you with a couple of those Redline / Promo women.


Indeed. Did you happen to notice the number of guys grabbing for camera phones when the wind kept whisking her skirt up over her bum cheeks whilst waiting for the shoot outs to start? :chuckle:

Diamonte'd thong :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Diamanté thong. As worn by all the best debutantes. PMSL


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Have to admit the surface did shock me  
Heard it was ultra grippy etc & in reality no where near as good as the pod.
We had many many major moments in 3rd & 4th gear but got a reasonable setting by the end of the day.

I kind of took the view in the end that there were no concrete barriers either side of the track so sod lifting off - it was only going to be a run across the grass


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Have to admit the surface did shock me
> Heard it was ultra grippy etc & in reality no where near as good as the pod.
> We had many many major moments in 3rd & 4th gear but got a reasonable setting by the end of the day.
> 
> I kind of took the view in the end that there were no concrete barriers either side of the track so sod lifting off - it was only going to be a run across the grass


Mate, it was absolutely amazing watching your car fishtailing at those kind of angles across the finish of the 1/4!

Think Joel English took your view aswell re:bollocks to lifting off :chuckle:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

all in all a pretty good day!

Rocket Ron was awesome to watch and mucho respect to that man!

Was great to see Mick finally being able to drive the lemon in anger with new box in!

shame bout GTROC but some of the skylines just didnt seem to be putting in good times down the qtr for some reason.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Will post later but a disappointing day in lots of respects.

I still don't know where I finished on the circuit (I know I got a 38.71) nor do I know what I made in my obligatory one run on the strip. Spent most of the day queuing for the circuit but still only got 4 runs in.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> why is the Duke Racing GTR so off the pace ?
> I know its capable of a 7.9sec pass, Has it been de-tuned , I thought they were having support from japan to run the car ?
> In N.Z a company bought the old Venom racing supra from the U.S and on its first outing in N.Z it ran within a 30th of a second from its pb in USA and that was without warming the tyres up
> 
> Just wondering ????


The problem was traction - pure and simple. Tim was only running on Nitto's and the surface was just too slippy. I've got footage of the 9.4 run and you can see that two thirds of the way down the strip the back starts to step out (at around 130mph!) and get a wriggle on forcing Tim to step off the gas not once but twice. The Duke car really needs full drag radials and a well prepared surface.

It looked to me that the GTR's were suffering from a combination of the high ambient temperatures, an inabilty to get a decent launch on the strip and the RK car being put out of action was a big blow. I spent a bit of time at the top of the strip watching the flyers and for some strange reason, some of the higher power Skylines were really struggling to break 160mph, but cars like the MG SV and V8 Granada were still hitting 190mph at the same time of the day.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Queueing?

I have never been to TOTB - and never will - but aren't the teams given allocated times on the circuit & 1/4 mile/top speed or is it a free for all?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The problem with TOTB is the same as it has always been, there are too many cars entered and many of them have no right to be there.

Just look at the entry list, there are 26 cars in the front-wheel drive class, of which they are mostly Astras, Civics, Fiat Coupes and Rovers. Most have 300-350bhp and are going to be massively unexciting for spectators at all three events. Perhaps 2 or 3 of these deserve to be there, the rest are just blocking the queues for the decent cars that people want to see. The same applies to most of the MR2s and 200SXs.

The entry list should be cut to about 80 cars and should be restricted to those that are actually capable of offering performance deserving of an entry, I am told there were cars running 14+ sec quarters there, which is again ridiculous.

I would like to run there again one day, as I've always been a fan of the overall event, but I got very annoyed with the pitlane queues, overall chaos and lack of timing/speed information at previous events. I wish this could be improved and a smaller more managed entry list would go a long way towards this.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i reckon the FWD cars were awesome especially the corsa that one the FWD title!!!!

i know where your coming from though, 14s qtrs is pointless this day and age.


----------



## neverneverman (May 30, 2006)

I have been to "proper " drag strips. They are ultra grippy.....until there is a spot of rain when it takes at least half an hour for the tractors/cleaners to dry it out.
Yes Elvington is just an airfield but not being a skating ring when damp is an advantage, how pi**ed would everybody have been if it had rained for 10mins at anypart of the day, people would have been lucky to have had one go at each discipline!

It has got better, I got a chance to race this year:clap: 
The toilets were better than last year and there was not so much litter about.
It doesnt help when people just chuck their empty bottles on the floor when there was a bin 2 yards away 
All in all a good year, I didnt think the get out was too bad, all those cars going at the same time was bound to be difficult.
Roll on next year, hopefully I wont need to buy a new motor 5 weeks before the event!!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

We had a good day - but not a great one, although the weather was fantastic for us spectators if not the cars. Well done to everyone who competed, I felt for you sitting in the queues all day. Rocket Ron was awesome again, as were Tim & Mick just a real shame Keith wasn't running and Ron Kiddel broke. Shame too Hugh's car wouldn't launch. Project GTST was a joy to watch trying to get the power down! You all made the Aston and Lambo look very pedestrian 

The seating was a (small) step in the right direction. Commentary piped to the top speed trap would have been nice, along with starting on time.

Did Mark run the drift car demo? We nearly fell asleep after qualifying, although the commentator said there would be some exciting things coming up, and we left. 

What really ----s me off is people throwing litter on the ground. I know all the bins were full in no time but the grass and in front of the barriers was covered, the comentator's requests to not litter going unheaded. At least put it next to the bins. 
Next year don't use little plastic drums - get some mini-skips in ffs.

I wonder if anyone was caught sneaking mates in in the boot


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Guy said:


> The problem with TOTB is the same as it has always been, there are too many cars entered and many of them have no right to be there.
> 
> Just look at the entry list, there are 26 cars in the front-wheel drive class, of which they are mostly Astras, Civics, Fiat Coupes and Rovers. Most have 300-350bhp and are going to be massively unexciting for spectators at all three events. Perhaps 2 or 3 of these deserve to be there, the rest are just blocking the queues for the decent cars that people want to see. The same applies to most of the MR2s and 200SXs.
> 
> ...


What I want to know is where the hell they do their qualifying times?

Here we have a Fiat Coupe with 500 HP...wait a minute you only run 13's...

SH**E!!!

Many people said to me that I should have run at this event, and I wish I had to be honest. I would have been in the top 3 FWD no problems. Hats off to the man with the Corsa. It's a prime example of what I have being trying to say all along...lightweight chassis is the way to go!

As for some of the times...Errol Huell ran a 138 mph terminal speed on 1 run but low 120's on all the other...hmmmmm, nah I don't think so!!!

Here's the rules that should be instated for next year in my opinion...

1. Only DOT marked tyres that are treaded should be approved for next year. The cheater slicks like the MT's, M&H's and Hoosiers become slicks after the first burnout.

2. Run the car on the track as you would on the road!

3. Any leaks from the car on the starting line area should result in a warning and if repeated then a disqualification should occur.

4. Any times posted should only be permitted with a back to back similar time / terminal.

5. Anyone caught doing in excess of 40 mph on the return road from the top speed runs should be a given an immediate disqualification.

Give me your opinions please...

Cheers

Dave

P.S. Sorry, but the person who nearly lost it on the return road doing mega speeds deserves a beating!!! You know who you are!!!


----------



## Christian & Bec (Aug 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> The problem with TOTB is the same as it has always been, there are too many cars entered and many of them have no right to be there.
> 
> Just look at the entry list, there are 26 cars in the front-wheel drive class, of which they are mostly Astras, Civics, Fiat Coupes and Rovers. Most have 300-350bhp and are going to be massively unexciting for spectators at all three events. Perhaps 2 or 3 of these deserve to be there, the rest are just blocking the queues for the decent cars that people want to see. The same applies to most of the MR2s and 200SXs.
> 
> ...


I know this is probably the wrong forum to say this, but your comments are exactly the reason I no longer take part in TOTB. I did the first 2 years, but despite much development, I personally get bored of the ENTIRE day begin dominated by Skyline's and Evo's. Don't get me wrong, 9 second cars and 200mph runs are where it's at, I know that, but that's not the WHOLE picture.

I have timed 168.9mph and 162mph of that over a standing mile in my 1600cc 8-Valve FWD and am fairly confident that I could have replicated that at TOTB, had I have attended, which, when you consider the deficit of engine type/capacity is a fairly big achievement and there are alot of people out there that want to see cars like that attend. I haven't seen the breakdown of times, but from what you guys are saying alot of the 'bigger' cars, struggled to do much better than that. IMO, before you exclude the top-end of the FWD cars in the UK that achieve results that are on-par with what they ought to achieve (a superb FWD time is in the 12's IMO) you should address how many Skylines/Evo's/Supra's etc turn up and don't do sub 10's and 200mph.

I think part of the blame lie's within the organisation. I was asked to collate the FWD Ford team, but until I have an interest in the event again, I can't devote the time to organising a team to enter it. Unfortunately, there are FAR too many cars out there that THINK they have what it takes, but very few deliver on the day, except of course for the usual bunch (Rocket Ronnie, Simon Norris etc etc). I see it as FAR too busy and FAR too commercialised. Give us back the experience that we had the first year it was run, where it was a close-knit event with good cars, good times and a good overall feeling of everyone helping each other etc.

For a start, although I realise it goes against the concept, why not limit it to 5 cars from each club? I wouldn't have any more trouble selecting the top 5 FWD Fords than I would the top 10 and I'm sure every other club would be the same. OK, so there would be alot of disappointed 'wannabes', but thats life. A decent reserve list (say, 5 cars entered and 5 cars reserved) would also be a good idea, so that you actually get 5 cars running on the day as opposed to an entry list of 10 cars, but with half of them not making it past the first hour.

[/rant over]


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Those of you complaining about FWD cars being slow etc are missing the point of TOTB..

What actually should happen is that all clubs only have 5 cars, because this is a CLUB event. It shouldn't be about, how many 9sec runs you can do it's about club against club...the FWD/RWB/AWD clubs all seeing how they stack up.

We don't need 17million skylines all doing about the same time...we want variety like the MG SVR.

I say you want less queueing...take less cars from your club and all the others allowed 10cars.

Yes I know the event was originally called 10 of the best. But it's grown beyond what Chris and his team ever imagined...now i think they need to re-invent it.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Has anyone got any official figures for the 1/4 mile, top speed and circuit yet?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

alex h said:


> ...because this is a CLUB event.


You're about 4 years behind the times if you still think that. If it were a club event, there would only be club cars there rather than the ever increasing number of individual invite cars.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

i for one enjoy some of the other cars as i take my hat off to a person who can make a corsa etc go over 150 mph just as i do to someone who can make a skyline go over 200 

i do think people have come up with some good ideas and IMHO the field of cars needs to be reduced or make the event a 2 day event?

Mike


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*TOTB*

First of all many thanks to Pete for organising day 

Agree with most of the comments here - TOTB needs reinventing
and is defo now too commercialised.

Entertainment - Needs some variety - Some proper drag cars doing
demo runs


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Peter said:


> You're about 4 years behind the times if you still think that. If it were a club event, there would only be club cars there rather than the ever increasing number of individual invite cars.


Peter some people are members of clubs but cant get onto the team, yet still want to run there cars. Fair play to them:bowdown1: , TOTB invite certian cars to the event not because they are crowd puller's but because they are capable of great time's. Which is what we are all aiming for


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I think a step in the right direction would be at least 2 dates set aside for genuine qualification times to be posted for all classes, on both the 1/4 and circuit, say one at the start of the season and another in June.

From these results the TOTB team can pick the cars that should be in the main event, this way the true performers will be at the event, and the numbers will be reduced. Any teams could only be picked from those selected to run at the main event.


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

could have done with a time board so we could see the times, half way up you couldnt hear the speakers


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Oh Dear*

What a nation of moaners we are!!!! 

You Know....... the burgers are too expensive, the wife cant have a leak etc.etc etc.

The vast majority have been before so you know what its all about before you go.

I would pay £20 for the privilige of being able to look around these cars parked in a car park somewhere. To see them go is a bonus.

Peter, I think that it is human nature to view an event through dissappointed eyes when you dont do so well and satisfied eyes when you do ok.You will do it again I am sure, you are a petrolhead thro & thro,you love your car and I am sure that once the "value for money" aspect is not so much of a problem you will be back.

Guy ,ref your remark on another thread about the slower cars not being there, I think you should appreciate that wealth is relative and enjoyment is not! The guys you refer to are probably in two bob jobs spending three bob on a car thats only worth that,BUT they probably get as much if not more enjoyment than someone who earns 100K+ and spends 70K on a car.
If you want an eliteist event please go and organise one.

I enjoyed myself and it was a pleasure to wander around seeing how other people do it.

Tony


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I enjoyed it.  (even if I did feel like shit - and still do ... in-fact I'm now home having almost chucked up all over the carpet at work )

It was the first time my mate Chris has been to TOTB ... and he enjoyed every minute of it. He's already said he's happy to do the 550 mile trip again.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Tony,

With respect I think you missed my point, it is not about money or wealth, but about performance. Cars that run 14 sec quarters should not be there irrespective of whether they cost £5k or £100k. TOTB should be about the fastest cars in the UK, many there plainly were not again and they simply get in the way of the event, meaning less runs for the better cars and less quality viewing for the spectators.

best wishes

Guy


----------



## Christian & Bec (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't disagree, 14 second car's should not be there.

However, it's all relative. If you were going to have an 'Elite' event, it would be very monotone in terms of being a reflection on the UK modified street-car scene, which is the core concept of it in the first place.

I am hardly the stereo-typical RS Turbo owner, I am 32 years of age this year, and own an RS Turbo because I take more pleasure in extracting the amount of power that I have from the original 1600cc engine than I would blending in with the many many 600bhp Skylines. I know that 700/800/900bhp Skylines are a different ball-game, but they are equally rare. Is it being suggested that I forfeit the right to show-case my achievements because I cannot offer a 10 second 1/4 mile pass? I don't think so. To build a Skyline with big power takes one thing. The ability to navigate the web and choose from the many many parts that are on offer from all over the world, with just as many case-studies of people that have tried/failed/succeeded allowing a fairly educated choice to be made.

What tuning companies offer parts to tune the 1600cc RS Turbo to 350bhp? I will tell you. NONE. It takes research, development, trial, error, money, testing etc.

So, back to my original train-of-thought, suggesting that the event be condensed down to, say, 5 very good proven cars from each club. Then it would be good viewing for everyone and perhaps 50 cars in total, probably less.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I have to say I agree with Guy on this one. If there were genuinely cars there doing 14 second quarters then I don't really know how this event can be billed "Ten of the Best". My lowly mildly-modded Civic Type-R probably does it in high 14s and I wouldn't expect to be on the same billing as the likes of Ronnie, Peter, Tim et al.

If I wanted to see cars that did those sorts of times I'd go to Santa Pod on any given RWYB day, or any number of Max Power/Fast Car/Redline generic events.

I've shied away from going to this event mainly because of its now legendary low-quality spectator experience. I'm more surprised that people are still going to this year after year expecting radical changes to the facilities and conditions, when it's pretty obvious from the format that it's little more than a general car show (to get the maximum number of punters in) that happens to run a "fastest cars on the day" sideline event.



Christian & Bec said:


> So, back to my original train-of-thought, suggesting that the event be condensed down to, say, 5 very good proven cars from each club. Then it would be good viewing for everyone and perhaps 50 cars in total, probably less.


I agree.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

just for info, having only just got back, a few points worth making about the cars entered(particularly to those who didnt attend and like to jump on bandwagons!) 

there were 12 different fwd cars that ran 12s 1/4s out of 22 cars in the class, and the top speed for the class was 167mph in a standing mile! the fwd shootout winner got one of the biggest ovations of the day! we also had an 11s fwd car, not too shabby either!

only 2 cars out of the entire entry field ran 14s 1/4s in the day as their "Best " time, and both cars had engine problems on the day. Both were proven sub 13.5s cars as entered. You do not get an entry field like that at rwyb days.
The fwd class is only small, but very decent quality cars took part. Its not all about the 4wd monsters.

As for the event itself, we managed to improve again on previous events there, and would like to thank all who were involved for their hard work in putting on a great day. No problems whatsoever with traffic jams into the site, nor other related incidents, nor any real delays getting out. the quality of the cars entered was the best yet, spectating, seating, toilets, pa system were inproved yet again. The vast majority of the crowd stayed right to the end to watch the finals also which was excellent. 


the 4wd class in particular was superb, with 4 cars running 9s, and a fantastic all round performance from Si Norris to win overall, well deserved.
2nd overall in handling, 4th overall top speed, 2nd Overall 1/4m, giving 25 points scored in total, plus 5 bonus points for scoring overall on all 3 events.

Rocket Ronnie was a deserved 2nd place, winning the top speed and 3rd overall 1/4m.

Andy Forrest was 3rd place on points. The Subarus really impressed, and almost took the overall team title.

Full results to follow in the next day or so.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> spectating, seating, toilets, pa system were inproved yet again


Still some way to go in order to justify the ticket cost - two Cash Converters plasma screens and a couple of WWII-era PA systems were hardly likely to get the relevant information to a few thousand people ...

Still, as Tony said, lots of interesting stuff to look at.

Phil


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like TOTB was a complete and utter disaster for the GTR owners!! First of all its not surprising, you will never get a GTR to go well on something that is like a go kart track! Im sure there are some back handers going on from the evo or scoobie boys just to keep the skyline out of the picture 

Well good job I never went, after last year I had no desire to go. 2003 and 2004 seemed to be good events, after that its just gone down hill.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Peter, I think that it is human nature to view an event through dissappointed eyes when you dont do so well and satisfied eyes when you do ok.You will do it again I am sure, you are a petrolhead thro & thro,you love your car and I am sure that once the "value for money" aspect is not so much of a problem you will be back.


I'm guessing I didn't do too well Tony judging by our points total but the truth is I still don't know. The screen in the tent near yours showed me in 10th place with a 39.12 up until after the circuit closed when I know I did 2 sub 39 secs runs during the afternoon. Just wish there was time to have done 5 runs.


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

Daz said:


> It was the first time my mate Chris has been to TOTB ... and he enjoyed every minute of it. He's already said he's happy to do the 550 mile trip again.


Oh dear - what have i let myself in for!


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

full results will be with us later tonight but for now

Congrats to the MLR team for a strong perfomance all round yet again, and in particular congrats to Si Norris, awesome allround performance.

2nd Overall Handling
4th Overall top speed
2nd Overall 1/m
points total 25 plus 5 bonus for scoring overall on 3 events =30 and our highest ever total.

Great result.


Top cars overall on points
Si Norris Evo 30
Rocket Ronnie GTR 19
Andy Forrest Subaru 15
Gulli Halldorson Subaru 13
Paul Blamire Subaru 11
Duncan Cowper Dax Rush 11
Joel English Dodge Viper 9
Gavin Renshaw Evo 8points
Jason Hulbert Evo 7points
Adrian Smith Fensport Celica 6points
Andrew Mercer Evo 6points
Jeffo Stokes Evo 6points

Team Points 
MLR 54
Team Subaru 53
GTR 33
200+ Club 16
Vipers 9
__________________


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

some other comments so far, as ever we will of course respond to any direct feedback.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?threadid=119673

http://www.passionford.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=212708&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=38

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=119641&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1140243#post1140243

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/come-we-need-t532640.html

http://bbs.22b.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=004214#000021

http://www.imoc.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=390385&sid=4dd43a2788cbd20246daf30be57109dc#390385


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> Rocket Ronnie was a deserved 2nd place, winning the top speed and 3rd overall 1/4m.


Chris, I thought Ronnie got exactly the same time on the 1/4 as Simon ? (9.74) - or had Simon gone faster than that ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Guy said:


> The problem with TOTB is the same as it has always been, there are too many cars entered and many of them have no right to be there.
> 
> Just look at the entry list, there are 26 cars in the front-wheel drive class, of which they are mostly Astras, Civics, Fiat Coupes and Rovers. Most have 300-350bhp and are going to be massively unexciting for spectators at all three events. Perhaps 2 or 3 of these deserve to be there, the rest are just blocking the queues for the decent cars that people want to see. The same applies to most of the MR2s and 200SXs.


Do you even realise how snotty this sounds? Not being funny but not everybody goes just to see Evos and Skylines or Scoobies. They go to see cars they own tuned and driven in anger. Surely the ethos of the event is the best cars in different classes...perhaps you just want to see a 4wd/6cylinder show but not everybody is the same. For instance none of the MR2s had less than 400bhp (two had 400+ at the hubs!), and suffered from technical issues/grip just like the 'big' cars and have the ability to surprise on the right day. IMOC as a club organised 50 tickets for it's members, and many more came on the day. I suspect a lot of the smaller clubs support the event in a similar way. For me that's what it's about, not just another 600 skyline doing another 11sec quarter...

T


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Daz
Si Norris ran the same time as Ronnie at 9.74s but also backed it up with a next best 9.85s 150mph, compared to Ronnies next best 10.05s.
rgds


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

*well done to everyone*

I enjoyed it, and so did we all,
We had a great time,nothing broke on any of our cars,all the cars were driven hard all day
John has now clicked with the gts nice one  
John Fuggles now owes me a meal as he drove his car home with nothing broken, probably a first,
Daves car is getting there, just needs 4wd for the launches 
and a little more tweeking to release the potential,
all the cars were on standard gearboxes.

my only concern was,
drinks cans floating across the track
The lack of materials to clean up the oil spills
the horror of trying to refuel

regards

Gary


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> Hi Daz
> Si Norris ran the same time as Ronnie at 9.74s but also backed it up with a next best 9.85s 150mph, compared to Ronnies next best 10.05s.
> rgds


Thanks Chris - I wondered how you differentiated between the two.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Forgot to say...thanks for organising the event Chris. I was gonna come over and say hello, but you looked busy as usual.

Will we be able to see the times of the day for the different classes as I would be interested in seeing in how I would have gotten on?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

GT-ART said:


> my only concern was,
> drinks cans floating across the track
> The lack of materials to clean up the oil spills
> 
> ...


Yes, it was very strange seeing the marshalls laying concrete dust down and trying to work it into the track by stamping on it in their flip flops. Need to buy a few more brooms from B&Q for next year and learn how to use concrete dust correctly to mop up spills. I felt like jumping out from the crowd and showing them how to do it myself.

This is not to say that i didn't enjoy the day though, as i did.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

I will of course discuss the clean up time with the drag strip guys, fair comment. 

results- once we get the complete set back to us we have a record for all classes, all runs, all 3 events, which we'll post/send onto team reps/persons etc.
rgds


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

DennisK said:


> Yes, it was very strange seeing the marshalls laying concrete dust down and trying to work it into the track by stamping on it in their flip flops. Need to buy a few more brooms from B&Q for next year and learn how to use concrete dust correctly to mop up spills. I felt like jumping out from the crowd and showing them how to do it myself.
> 
> This is not to say that i didn't enjoy the day though, as i did.


Try running at Crail. They make little sandcastles with cement dust and then let you brush it off courtesy of your wheel spin.


----------



## mcanny (Jan 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Do you even realise how snotty this sounds? Not being funny but not everybody goes just to see Evos and Skylines or Scoobies. They go to see cars they own tuned and driven in anger <SNIP>


:thumbsup: 

Well said, it's great to see another freshly imported drag car with another wad of cash thrown at it or yet another tuner car with an unlimited budget but for me TOTB has always been about the little guys with big ideas. The Corsa, the awesome Granada, the Transit from the earlier ones and so on...

As a spectacle it's nice to see some 9 second runs but if you want thrills of that nature pop down to Santa Pod and watch top fuel cars, personally I want to see the sorts of cars I'm likely to park next to at Tesco taking part in all 3 events, not a bunch of trailer queens that aren't even driving proper road cars.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess it's very easy to be critical about any event when it doesn't go as smoothly as one would expect (and I don't mean the results). But there is a lot happening at TOTB and getting all that information and all those cars moving around smoothly is a huge task.

Every year the number goes up and yet it was full to bursting2 years ago. I'm not saying for one moment that we need to weed out the slower cars, just that we need to have some limits on the total number of cars. Lets have more variety but less of each. And let's agree a limit.

I queued for 45 minutes to get on the handling circuit and in that time only managed to get half way down the queue. The whole process is flawed as some cars were returning and joining the queue mid way - just off the return road, rather than going all the way back and through the paddock. After 45 minutes I gave up and decided to concentrated on top speed and quarter miles. The number of runs (on all disciplines) needs to be limited, not just the number of cars.

The information is getting better but the screen was so slow that no-one stayed around to find out their times. It either needs to have all the times on it or maybe on a website and let people use their GPRS to find out where they are.

Overall the event is well organised but it is completely swamped by the number of competitors doing too many runs. Any event run in this way will suffer as a result. What TOTB needs is less focus on quantity and a huge rethink on variety and quality. With the opportunity to ave different classes next year I don't see this imporving, in fact it will probably get worse unless Chris and Simon make some very hard decisions.

For myself I am very disapointed about how well (bad) I did and I know the rest of the team feel we have let down the GTR Register. The rest of the tuning world has moved on in this country and we have been left behind. With tuners spending £100k on a car the likes of the Skyline community cannot and will not ever be able to compete. The event has become an expensive day out. For myself I have spent £10k this year getting my car into a better shape than last for TOTB. Sadly, that was nowehere near enough.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Well*

I dont know about Tescos But Ronnies car has graced Morrisons car park a few times in the last few weeks while it was being run in. Also much more road legal than a VW with half the engine out of the bonnet or a Corsa with enormous tyres on the front and bike tyres on the back LOL.

By the way ,look in Rockets car, Air con, Stereo, every bit of trim in place.Name me any where in Europe to drive to and I will only be too pleased to see you there.!!!!!!!

Tony.

Ps before you start on me look at my earlier remarks to Guy. I agree there where loads of Vauxhalls, Fords, Fiats etc in the carpark and they hadnt come to watch the Jap stuff had they.

Full marks to Simon Norris ,he has built a car that stretches the rules to the limit( if you will excuse the pun) an awsome car ,well suited to the job.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Ronnies 9s run was a fantastic result for a true road car and 203mph in a standing mile is fantastic.
Paul (commentator) mistakenly quoted the top speed distance as 1.25miles still on the day, but we had shortened it to 1mile, making the top speeds even better given the distance involved. Joel English also hit 199mph in the viper.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*John Fuuuugles*

John when you have been involved with racing for many years many phrases come to mind.

What comes round goes round.
when you cant stand the heat ,get out of the fire.
Dont get mad ,get even.

All these come to mind.

And in fourty years I have found out that all the bitching in the world wont do any good.
The organisers make the rules, if you like them, enter if you dont then forget it.

Tony


----------



## mcanny (Jan 5, 2004)

Ronnies car continues to be one of the impressive machines that still falls into what I consider TOTB to be about, don't get me wrong here I'm not just making a generic attack on the Skyline world with my earlier comments


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tony,

Not bitching at all. I was the first to congratulate both the MLR and the 22s. I think they did a great job and deserved to win. No issues, no bitching. The "too many cars" wasn't aimed at the quality of the competition, it was aimed at the logistics of the event. I think TOTB is still a great event but I think there are some areas that can be improved and cutting the field and imporving the communications are just two of them.

My last comments were not a complaint either. Just a comment on where the event now finds itself. I remember the first events and it was great that but budgets have got bigger and bigger evey year. I was pleased to see the Skylines out in force this year, well backed by a variety of Tuners - including Abbey Motorsport.


----------



## NISR227 (Aug 8, 2004)

Should be over two days really. 

The different circuits of the Time Attack series are already showing the true Skylines capabilities, they are far better than the small coned totb circuit. I too think the best proper all round car was Ronnies at totb, but well done to Si Norris for building and driving the fastest car.

No comment about your little brother, the Pulsars Gti-R's then? 
Due to last minute problems our 3 fastest cars never made it, and we were not allowed to put reserves in to replace them, so only had 3 entered in the end. In fact we didn't really have much help and got the impression that they wanted to always limit our numbers like other smaller clubs. Even so, all were privately owned (one even building it and mapping it himself!) so had no tuner backup, were not the most powerfull around, had no NOS, no race fuel, no dog boxes or drag legal slicks, but even so, one managed 11.2sec, the other two did 11.3secs on the 1/4miles, and one did a 41sec run on his first handling run, crashed out on a much much quicker run and then ran out of time due to the queues. I think they did pretty well.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

mcanny said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Well said, it's great to see another freshly imported drag car with another wad of cash thrown at it or yet another tuner car with an unlimited budget but for me TOTB has always been about the little guys with big ideas. The Corsa, the awesome Granada, the Transit from the earlier ones and so on...
> 
> As a spectacle it's nice to see some 9 second runs but if you want thrills of that nature pop down to Santa Pod and watch top fuel cars, personally I want to see the sorts of cars I'm likely to park next to at Tesco taking part in all 3 events, not a bunch of trailer queens that aren't even driving proper road cars.


How did the MR2's do Mitch?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

John, what was your top speed run? Interested to know after last years figures.

Well done everyone by the way. There seems to be a lot of issues to be resolved. Something you will always get with big events.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

NISR227 said:


> No comment about your little brother, the Pulsars Gti-R's then?
> Due to last minute problems our 3 fastest cars never made it, and we were not allowed to put reserves in to replace them, so only had 3 entered in the end. In fact we didn't really have much help and got the impression that they wanted to always limit our numbers like other smaller clubs. Even so, all were privately owned (one even building it and mapping it himself!) so had no tuner backup, were not the most powerfull around, had no NOS, no race fuel, no dog boxes or drag legal slicks, but even so, one managed 11.2sec, the other two did 11.3secs on the 1/4miles, and one did a 41sec run on his first handling run, crashed out on a much much quicker run and then ran out of time due to the queues. I think they did pretty well.


I was keeping my eyes on the PUlsars (being an ex-owner, etc). The GTI-ROC entry always seems to have people dropping out last minute - I can't remember any TOTB events where there haven't been top cars pulling out last minute. It really is such a shame - as I think they have great potential to do very well at the event...

Hopefully one year you guys will be able to put a team together that doesn't have any last minute casualties - and you'll be able to perform on the day with your strongest line-up (cars like Rishi's, Deans and Justins - which look like they are going to be very powerful).

I hope the GTI-R forum is giving those that ran some positive feedback (in-fact I could just look myself as I still read the forum daily).


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

tonysoprano said:


> I dont know about Tescos But Ronnies car has graced Morrisons car park a few times in the last few weeks while it was being run in. Also much more road legal than a VW with half the engine out of the bonnet or a Corsa with enormous tyres on the front and bike tyres on the back LOL.


Sorry, but that comment is just plain silly...

What is illegal about a Corsa with big tyres on the front and bike tyres (smaller diameter I think is what you mean)?

That is no different to a RWD car with skinnies on the front and fat tyres on the rear. They are their to maximise traction on the driven wheels and to allow minimum rolling resistance through road contact on the support wheels.

If you wanna pick up on cars that aren't road legal, then how many post '92 cars yesterday still had their catalytic converters fitted?

Makes you think, doesn't it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mcanny (Jan 5, 2004)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> How did the MR2's do Mitch?


Very well indeed sir, considering what they were up against they got some excellent results, head over to the IMOC forum for details


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

My top speed was 179.7 but they've cut it from 1.25 miles to a mile. Still great fun though


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> I will of course discuss the clean up time with the drag strip guys, fair comment.


You might want discuss this with the handling circuit guys too, who thought it was easier to move the course away from an oil slick, than clean it up at all.
I wonder what that did for time consistancy? I also noticed some cars failed to stop before the stop line with no red flag then others were red flagged (at the discretion of the official)? Surely rules are rules, and need to be consistent, and stringently enforced?

Perhaps eliminating the daft compulsory stop at the end of the handling course would speed up progress through it, allowing more runs in the day? 
Also need to stop people doubling back to have a quick extra run. Well done to Si Norris, but noticed he was able to do a number of handling course runs without waiting in the line as were others. Shouldn't have been allowed, although shouldn't be necessary.

Quite strange that a tubbed Supra can't compete, but a tubbed (by design)DAX can? 
Or a front exit exhaust is OK, as is trumpets sticking out the bonnet, as long as the car has an MOT certificate, yeah right. Perhaps some clear rules would be more fair than a phony MOT. 

Overall a good event, but could be a great event with a little more effort. Improvements were evident, but this is the 5th one and still the same problems.:sadwavey:


----------



## Seichi (Jul 31, 2006)

Guy said:


> Just look at the entry list, there are 26 cars in the front-wheel drive class, of which they are mostly Astras, Civics, Fiat Coupes and Rovers. Most have 300-350bhp and are going to be massively unexciting for spectators at all three events. Perhaps 2 or 3 of these deserve to be there, the rest are just blocking the queues for the decent cars that people want to see. The same applies to most of the MR2s and 200SXs.


Well what an arrogant response that is! I have just joined because I was interested in buying an R34 and also attended TOTB. Do you think that people are only interested in high powered Jap cars? I think not....

The biggest round of applause for the whole event was for the Vauxhall Corsa that won the front wheel drive class. It looked completely standard, no stickers, no big alloys, but just flew down the strip!

I think you need to take a reality check Guy, I am not joking when I said it did get the biggest round of applause of the day. (Just ask anyone who was spectating)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

NISFAN said:


> Perhaps eliminating the daft compulsory stop at the end of the handling course would speed up progress through it, allowing more runs in the day?


It was okay until 2 years ago someone failed to stop and went into a fence at speed. I agree it's not ideal but safety has to be the first imperative.



NISFAN said:


> Also need to stop people doubling back to have a quick extra run. Well done to Si Norris, but noticed he was able to do a number of handling course runs without waiting in the line as were others. Shouldn't have been allowed, although shouldn't be necessary.


Yes I noticed that as well. I even saw one driver get out of a car and sqaure up to an Evo driver about it. The Evo-er backed down :clap: 


Overall it's a great event. But it is hard work if you're a driver/mechanic etc. And I don't think the public realise just how hard work it is.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> It was okay until 2 years ago someone failed to stop and went into a fence at speed. I agree it's not ideal but safety has to be the first imperative.


Perhaps a coned hairpin 20-30m after finish timing lights, and disqualification if you knock any cones over. That will slow people down at least, but not bring them to a complete stop.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

As has been mentioned previously TOTB HAS to become a 2 day event or the number of cars reduced. I don't agree with limiting team entries to 5 per team as 5 of the best doesn't have the same ring to it  
I appreciate the improvements that Chris and the TOTB team applied this year and thank them for their efforts. :clap: :clap: 
That said there are issues that need to be addressed for TOTBVI that have been made clear by the general feedback.
I don't want to see TOTB turned into yet another fast Jap car extravanganza and complaining about the few FWD that didn't perform as expected is kinda rich when some of the "big boys" did the same (relatively). The event is supposed to be a gathering of petrolheads to pit their cars against each other in various classes.
For next year a qualification day a month before the event at Elvington for the GTR team should be implemented IMO.

My 2 cents


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cam,

I won't be involved in organising the team next year but in the end, we had just 10 cars available to us this year one of whom didn't make on for the day. Had we run a strict qualification day this year, we wouldn't have got half that number of anywhere near competitive cars turn up, fact. Would Hugh (for example) driven down for it? Would I (for example) have driven up for it? Would Robbie (for example) have come over from Ireland for it?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

quick comment to the GTIR owners, we'd like to make it clear we have never discriminated against the club or cars. every year we get numerous gtir entries proposed, and then at the last minute they drop out. therefore we allocate them less spaces based on previous performance. This year i agreed to 5 or 6 places, subject to qualifying, and took 5 entries in the end. only 3 actually ran again, when i had around 15 cars left as reserves from other clubs who could have run. additionally the gtir team changed their nominated rep twice during the last month or two in run up to the event, and the gtir team entry changed from one team entry, to two opposing gtir teams, back to one joint entry team! 

very difficult to help you guys out without a concerted team effort. i'll do my best to fit you guys in, just help us out a little! Lee took over from Dean late on, we need to sort a proper team entyr well in advance please next year.

I've also noticed the comment on your guys forum not being given a club parking space. this was not done to upset you or anyone else, we simply gave an award to the top 3 teams from last year of a dedicated show area for club members cars. 
none of the other teams taking part got a show area for members otherwise, as we didnt have room in pitlane to do so.
rgds


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

We need milkshakes next year. Sorry, my inner-self said that.

Who got the top speed? I heard 203.9mph at one point. Was that beat?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What were the supra drag times like?

Leon?
Dude?
CRD?

not been onto mkivsupra to look


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Who got the top speed? I heard 203.9mph at one point. Was that beat?


Rocket Ron got that ... and I don't think it was beaten.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> I've also noticed the comment on your guys forum not being given a club parking space. this was not done to upset you or anyone else, we simply gave an award to the top 3 teams from last year of a dedicated show area for club members cars.


We tried Club parking last year and it was abused by Car Clubs (way over booking and setting up gazebos etc) and by the general public just abandoning their cars. However, we do recognise it adds value to the event for the spectators so wanted to keep it if we could. The only logical way was to award space for the best three clubs. This we did and this (hopefully) we will do in 2007 also.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Daz said:


> Rocket Ron got that ... and I don't think it was beaten.


Who won the overall competition?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simon Norris won the individual title.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Peter said:


> Cam,
> 
> I won't be involved in organising the team next year but in the end, we had just 10 cars available to us this year one of whom didn't make on for the day. Had we run a strict qualification day this year, we wouldn't have got half that number of anywhere near competitive cars turn up, fact. Would Hugh (for example) driven down for it? Would I (for example) have driven up for it? Would Robbie (for example) have come over from Ireland for it?


I am truly sorry Peter and apologise to the rest of the team for my last minute problem. With the hole in the manifold the turbo only boosted at 7500 rpms and the car would have been an embarrassment to other GTR owners. So I staid at home at felt miserable all day.

Robbie


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Peter said:


> Cam,
> 
> I won't be involved in organising the team next year but in the end, we had just 10 cars available to us this year one of whom didn't make on for the day. Had we run a strict qualification day this year, we wouldn't have got half that number of anywhere near competitive cars turn up, fact. Would Hugh (for example) driven down for it? Would I (for example) have driven up for it? Would Robbie (for example) have come over from Ireland for it?


I can't speak for others so its for them to reply whether they would be prepared to attend a qualifying event. One thing I am certain of is that a lot more GTR owners would have liked the chance of making the team by attending a qualifying event. 
I am not having a dig at you Peter and don't envy the task you had in assembling a team.:clap:

The Scoobys ran an event that included TOTB qualifying and a similar exclusively Skyline meet would be very popular imo.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Peter,
Sorry to hear you won't be organising this next year, I think a big thanks is owed to you for doing such a great job, not only organising (which must be difficult and time consuming), but for also competing. Your last handling course run looked smooth and very fast, shame you got red flagged. 

You would think from the extensive list of great cars/ drivers on this forum, it would be easy to get 10 cars together, guess it isn't.

G


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

does anybody know what times the turbo busa got?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

top 20 1/4m times. we should have all the set of results available later tonight or am tomorrow.

C71	Andy Forrest	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	9.51	169
C61	Simon Norris	Evo 9	MLR	9.74	153
C82	Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	9.74	146
C72	Paul Blamire	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	9.89	143
C63	Andrew Mercer	Evo 6	MLR	10.00	148
C73	Gulli Halldorson	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	10.06	141
C43	Mick Wade	Skyline R32 GTR	Invited Cars	10.09	136
C88	Tim Webster	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register	10.14	136
C49	Mick Begley	Jun Lemon R33 GTR	Invited Cars	10.26	139
C84	Ron Kidell	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	10.40	159
C83	Hugh Keir	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register	10.49	157
C66	Neil Wells	Evo 5	MLR	10.64	135
C75	Mark Aigin/Steven Darley	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	10.65	136
B38	Jon Webster	MG SVR V8	Invited Cars	10.67	147
B3	Joel English	Dodge Viper	Vipers UK	10.71	145
B33	Ross Juniper	Mazda RX7	FDUK	10.73	147
B34	John Bradshaw	Skyline R33 GTST	Skyline Owners Club	10.77	144
C90	Mo Shabir	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	10.80	128
C59	Adrian Smith	Fensport Celica	200+ Club	10.82	136
B39	Neil Booth	Westfield Megabusa	200+ Club	10.83	145


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

Click here for Tim's 9.4sec run in the Duke.

Sorry for the crap quality but it was taken on my little Canon digital stills camera.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Daz said:


> Simon Norris won the individual title.


Hell of a car. Very well deserved.:bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> top 20 1/4m times. we should have all the set of results available later tonight or am tomorrow.
> 
> C71	Andy Forrest	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	9.51	169


169mph? Holy hell!! Is that right?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

andy had 169 and 171mph on his new setup. he also ran a 3rd run (and broke) but trailed across the line at 9.7s 109mph!!!, with the throttle shut and the engine switched off to prevent bits of his manifold being sucked into the engine. he thinks it was a potential 8s run. the inlet manifold blew open on him and he shut down mid run.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy shit! Must have some serious power for a trap speed like that.


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> I guess it's very easy to be critical about any event when it doesn't go as smoothly as one would expect (and I don't mean the results). But there is a lot happening at TOTB and getting all that information and all those cars moving around smoothly is a huge task.
> 
> Every year the number goes up and yet it was full to bursting2 years ago. I'm not saying for one moment that we need to weed out the slower cars, just that we need to have some limits on the total number of cars. Lets have more variety but less of each. And let's agree a limit.
> 
> ...


Change your tuner then or go to Norris and get him to build you a half decent car!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

GTRR said:


> Change your tuner then or go to Norris and get him to build you a half decent car!!


Norris is a tuner car with £££££££££££££££££££££££££££'s spent on it - please get your facts right.

TOTB is no longer a "road car" event, it's become a millionares playground IMHO, it lost it's way after TOTB2 tbh.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Ronnie was 2nd overall on points, and andy forrest 3rd, i dont think andy is a millionaire just yet, ronnie might have a few quid tho


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Come on, honestly. You can't deny that you do have to be VERY financaly stable to compete at a good level nowadays.

Not sure if that is due to the goal posts moving forward or more due to the fact more ££££££ is being spent on the higher level competing cars?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Its a great event, but I honestly think its out grown Elvington, which isnt really up to the job anymore, for one thing anything 4wd has such an advantage on the lacking in grip concrete surface.
Surely Bruntingthorpe is the obvious choice for a venue these days as it has a 'proper track' ?

Well done to everyone that ran, sorry I couldnt make it, I had some problems getting there  (involving filling our diesel nissan patrol up with petrol at 3:00am DOH!)

Anyway, what happened to Keith?

Ant.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Its a great event, but I honestly think its out grown Elvington, which isnt really up to the job anymore, for one thing anything 4wd has such an advantage on the lacking in grip concrete surface.
> Surely Bruntingthorpe is the obvious choice for a venue these days as it has a 'proper track' ?
> 
> Well done to everyone that ran, sorry I couldnt make it, I had some problems getting there  (involving filling our diesel nissan patrol up with petrol at 3:00am DOH!)
> ...


Bruntingthorpe are now enforcing a strict noise limit so its a no-no even for mapping a single car with a loud exhaust never mind hosting an event like TOTB.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I am truly sorry Peter and apologise to the rest of the team for my last minute problem. With the hole in the manifold the turbo only boosted at 7500 rpms and the car would have been an embarrassment to other GTR owners. So I staid at home at felt miserable all day.
> 
> Robbie


These things happen Robbie, can't be helped.



NISFAN said:


> Your last handling course run looked smooth and very fast, shame you got red flagged.
> 
> You would think from the extensive list of great cars/ drivers on this forum, it would be easy to get 10 cars together, guess it isn't.
> 
> G


I think I heard the guy announce it as a 38.8~ so not my quickest Gordon. Lots of great cars/drivers but not all willing or able to risk their pride and joy at an event like this.

Bruntingthorpe has nothing Elvington doesn't have, (bumpy) concrete strip and separating the handling from the runway would be a nightmare imo. Noise has been an issue there for a long time but as Cam says, it's a non starter now anyway.


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> It was okay until 2 years ago someone failed to stop and went into a fence at speed. I agree it's not ideal but safety has to be the first imperative.
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed that as well. I even saw one driver get out of a car and sqaure up to an Evo driver about it. The Evo-er backed down :clap:
> ...


The facts behind this are because on my first timed run the officials didn't turn the timing on, they told me to come to the front of the queue and run again. I infact only did one timed run on the handling circuit and still got the fastest 4WD time.  

Si


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

*congrats simon!*

well done simon, great result.
your first lap on the handling btw is untimed, its a sighting lap, then you get pulled back to the start straight away. great result to win the class tho on that one run! :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Simon.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: .

Glad you won.

Mick


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> well done simon, great result.
> your first lap on the handling btw is untimed, its a sighting lap, then you get pulled back to the start straight away. great result to win the class tho on that one run! :clap:


Thanks!  

I had my sighting lap and then ran my first timed lap which wasn't timed, so the marshalls told me to come round and have another go due to the error. Still waited for 4/5 cars to go again though.

I was told by spectators that the untimed run seemed quicker too, don't care though as I'm chuffed at the result for me and the MLR. Good event Chris..........needs to be a 2 day event though as I said to Simon.  

I WISH i was a millionaire! Nothing could be further from the truth. Also my car could be replicated (without the shell) for a hell of a lot less than people think!  

Cheers

Si


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

You need to update your signature with the new car Si, well done both you and the MLR Team as a whole, especially Gav - 2nd in the 4WD handling 3rd overall handling with only just over 400bhp - the racing snake can drive!

Jase


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Well done Simon form all the team at TDP. Sometimes i think they support you as much as me.  

Robbie

See you at silverstone


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Norris Designs said:


> Also my car could be replicated (without the shell) for a hell of a lot less than people think!
> 
> Si


£4.99 I heard


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

japracer MK2 said:


> £4.99 I heard


 great car


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Congratulations Simon. Great all round performance


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Can i just say that John certainly didnt have sour grapes, he was one of the first to congratulate myself (Team Subaru Captain) and Darrin (MLR Captain) on coming 2nd and 1st respectively.

Our team had just as many what ifs, as yours on the day, but thats the way the day unfolds, you cant plan for things like that. To lose out by 1 point was a shame, but thats the way it is, we lost.

Car of the day had to be Simon Norris' for its all round ability.

Most entertaining moment, without doubt, Joel English fish tailing up the strip and not lifting until he ultimately lost control!

Well done guys on your efforts, you helped make it an awesome event to compete in (you dont see much of the spectators point of view when your competing), cant wait for next year.

Steven

ps Dont forget, that as a result of our bet, £500 is going the a charity of the MLR's choice.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well done Steven, a truly fantastic result for you all. :clap: 

No doubt Chris will post all the results later but here are the GTR's results:

1/4:

Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	9.74	146
Mick Wade	Skyline R32 GTR	Invited Cars	10.09	136
Tim Webster	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register	10.14	136
Mick Begley	Jun Lemon R33	Invited Cars	10.26	139
Ron Kidell Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	10.40	159
Hugh Keir Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register	10.49	157
Mo Shabir	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	10.80	128
Darren Bly	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	10.97	128
John Fuggles	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	11.37	124
Gordon Lockyear	Skyline R33 GTR	Skyline Owners	12.16	117
Dave Greenhalgh	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	12.22	132
Paul Wray	Skyline Invited Cars	12.44	125
Peter Everett	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	12.49	127
Bill Clarke	Skyline R32 GTR Invited Cars	13.02	109
Dave Wilkins	Skyline R32 GTR	200+ Club	13.51	101

Top speed:

Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	203.9
Hugh Keir	Skyline R34 GTR GTR Register	185.2
Dave Greenhalgh	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	182.1
John Fuggles	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	179.7
Mick Wade	Skyline R32 GTR	Invited Cars	178.3
Tim Webster	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register	174.0
Gordon Lockyear	Skyline R33 GTR	Skyline Owners	168.9
Peter Everett	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	168.6
Darren Bly	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	167.8
Mick Begley	Jun Lemon R33	Invited Cars	159.0
Bill Clarke	Skyline R32 GTR Invited Cars	155.2
Dave Wilkins	Skyline R32 GTR	200+ Club	137.7

Handling:

Darren Bly	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register	38.61
Peter Everett	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	38.71
Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR GTR Register	39.36
Mick Wade	Skyline R32 GTR	Invited Cars	39.62
Dave Wilkins	Skyline R32 GTR	200+ Club	40.01
Tim Webster	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register 41.65
Mick Begley	Jun Lemon R33 Invited Cars	42.24
John Fuggles	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	42.68
Paul Wray	Skyline Invited Cars	44.03
Gordon Lockyear	Skyline R33 GTR	SkylineOwners.com	44.54
Dave Greenhalgh	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	45.65


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

C61	Simon Norris	Evo 9	MLR	30
C82	Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register 19
C71	Andy Forrest	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 14
C73	Gulli Halldorson	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 13
B2	Duncan Cowper	Dax Rush 1300T	200+ Club 11
C72	Paul Blamire	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 9
B3	Joel English	Dodge Viper	Viper Sport UK 9
C69	Gavin Renshaw	Evo 6	MLR 8
C68	Jason Hulbert	Evo 4	MLR 7
B38	Jon Webster	MG SVR V8	Invited Cars 6
C67	Jeff Stokes	Evo 2	MLR 6
C63	Andrew Mercer	Evo 6	MLR 6
C74	Olly Clarke	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 5
C75	Mark Aigin/Steven Darley	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 5
C43	Mick Wade	Skyline R32 GTR	Invited Cars 4
C59	Adrian Smith	Fensport Celica	200+ Club 4
C88	Tim Webster	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register 3
B7	Stevie Ross	Supercharged Granada	Invited Cars 3
C80	John Stevenson	Impreza	22b.com Subarus 3
C49	Mick Begley	Jun Lemon R33 GTR	Invited Cars 2
C85	Darren Bly	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register 2
C84	Ron Kidell	Skyline R32 GTR	GTR Register 1	
C64	Kev Atkins	Evo 6	MLR	1
C83	Hugh Keir	Skyline R34 GTR	GTR Register 1


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

My standard boost R32 did a quicker 1/4 than the last 4 times on that list!?

What were you guys upto, or were these the guys there for the handling?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Milko said:


> What were you guys upto, or were these the guys there for the handling?


Personally, yes. I stood no chance of gaining anything from the strip apart from a broken whatever...

Must say though, I thought it was quicker than a 12 with a terminal of 127 but I won't open that can of worms...


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I would say your correct TBH, either that or your 60ft wasnt up to much, same goes for the other guy with the 125 terminal, you both should have been well in the 11's....


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

all results now posted on totb results thread in trade forum!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hugh's terminals are VERY impressive ! 157 mph ... 

Get the launch spot on and he's in the 9's.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

its a shame hugh couldnt get his car to launch well as with a 157 terminal he would have had an excellent qtr time.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am well pleased with my day.
Best time was 10.26 @ 139

Did also have a run of 10.5 @149 hit the limiter to many times changing gear should of been my 9. Ahhh well.

DCY did very well near the 9's now boys. Bet you a fiver i get there first   

Woops sorry i never mentioned was why my top speed was only 150 something i was flying just passed the quarter mark changed to 6th then another what ever about 300/400 meters from the finish i was hitting the limiter. So will be changed .
Just to let you all know

Mick


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Mick - You're a top bloke! Your kids are good at football too! :clap:

Cheers

Simon


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Yeah*

His kids are magic..... but I do breath a sigh of releif when theygo.LOL.


Tony


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Norris Designs said:


> Mick - You're a top bloke! Your kids are good at football too! :clap:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon


Simon
You're just saying that because they asked for your autograph  

Congratulations again.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Handling:

Darren Bly Skyline R32 GTR GTR Register 38.61
Peter Everett Skyline R33 GTR GTR Register 38.71

-------------------------------------------------

Peter did you forget to mention to Darren that you were 'team captain' for TOTB  

Got to say Simon has been plugging away at this for years and always first to congratulate others when beaten, hugely impressive win with 30 points, well done that man  :clap: 

I see talk here of big budget runners, as far as know Rocket Ronnie is a small shopkeeper, has a VW beetle and mainly runs around on his bike  and Simon is basiclly a mechanic, OK with a fair bit of talent, and I'm sure once owned a R34 GTR so not completely without taste either  

I'm all for the mix of cars, 14s quarters so what, I see young local owners put hugh effort into thier modest cars, as I did once, one day these lads may well be be front runners at these events

RonS


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

And i got to sort them out they like your car better than mine:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Well done.

Mick


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Tony - Heheh! All kids are enthusiastic though!  

Tim - Not true, they've had an autograph before!  Ha ha!  

RonS - Ha ha, very good! Thanks very much!  

Mick - They said that to you but told me you were gonna kick my butt if we raced. 

Cheers all

Si


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I am well pleased with my day.
> Best time was 10.26 @ 139
> 
> Did also have a run of 10.5 @149 hit the limiter to many times changing gear should of been my 9. Ahhh well.
> ...


If the gtr register had invited us (distinctive cars york) to run for them - they would have took home the champoinship and if we had one more go on the track , im sure we would have also been the fastest skyline round the track and if the bloody car had gone into sixth gear on the top speed -we would have also scored in that .ITS A LOT OF "IFS!" BUT TRUE

The next time we run - we will hit 9,s - but still sticking with the same turbo - if we bolted a bigger turbo on - our car would go straight into the mid 9,s - im sure of it ! 

Barrie


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

So your 4 points would have won us the team trophy... how do you work that one out?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

So you never scored any points Peter??

Mick


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

10 out 10 for reading Mick... You'll be writing soon, keep at it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks Peter.

Must of been the diesel.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tim said:


> You're just saying that because they asked for your autograph


They came up to me - not for my autrograph  :sadwavey: - but to ask who else they should get. It was when I said they should get the driver of the Jun Super Lemon (_yes I did know who they were_) that they said, "Don't be stupid he's our Dad!" Anyway, glad to see they did get your autograph Mick. :bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

I had A major issue with my boost i only had 0.8 bar boost on the day, today we have found the problem with our waste gate,
still managed 10.8 with bit of nos.
sorry to gtr owners and the team.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

If the GTROC had ALL got along a whole lot more, they might have done better. But as it stands a team consisting of all the 21 (yes, twenty one) skylines entered on the day, including the Duke car, it would still have come third.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> They came up to me - not for my autrograph  :sadwavey: - but to ask who else they should get. It was when I said they should get the driver of the Jun Super Lemon (_yes I did know who they were_) that they said, "Don't be stupid he's our Dad!" Anyway, glad to see they did get your autograph Mick. :bowdown1: :clap:


Cheers John.

And Peter if i had 2 spare tyres on the day you could of had them no problem.

Mick


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Barrie said:


> If the gtr register had invited us (distinctive cars york) to run for them - they would have took home the champoinship and if we had one more go on the track , im sure we would have also been the fastest skyline round the track and if the bloody car had gone into sixth gear on the top speed -we would have also scored in that .ITS A LOT OF "IFS!" BUT TRUE
> 
> The next time we run - we will hit 9,s - but still sticking with the same turbo - if we bolted a bigger turbo on - our car would go straight into the mid 9,s - im sure of it !
> 
> Barrie


With the power of hindsight its easy to criticise the teams selection. I personally think that completely concentrating on blitzing the drag and top speed disciplines would have yielded a better overall result as the TOTB handling course just isn't suited to a GTR capabilities. The 5 point bonus for scoring in all disciplines means its unlikely an individual GTR driver will lift the overall title but the team title should be there for the taking next year. 
Hopefully next year the GTR team can field more 9 sec qtr cars.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Must of been the diesel.


Guess so, still managed to beat you in 2 out of 3 disciplines eh Mick. 

Paul,

I tend to share your sentiment although at the end of the day there aren't any tactics to be had on the day if cars don't perform to or near their potential. It's all down to ability, set up and grunt really.

Cam,

Would have loved to have had that luxury of choice.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed. So let's make damn sure we fix it for next year!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

m6beg said:


> And Peter if i had 2 spare tyres on the day you could of had them no problem.


Top bloke that guy in the silver R34. (very embarrassed - I can't remember his name). He was willing to lend Peter his barnd new wheels and tyres. :thumbsup: Now that's what i call a team player  Top bloke :bowdown1:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i know my last post was not entirely positive about the day (probably cause it took me 4 hours to get there and i only live 2hrs away!) but i think the day overall was fantastic.
i totally agree, that anyone should be able to enter their car. no matter the make or power, it makes for far more entertainment. its the variety and constant action that excites me, and besides, too many events are becoming to political and too goverened. i liked the simpicity of it all and the fact you can get right amongst the action. (although smoking near refuelling is stupid).

whether it was that little scorching nova, retro granada, bizzare scirocco, lightning skyline/evo/scoobys or super cars like the aston, lambo & vipers - that to me (imho) is the very essence of days like that. you can see it all in one place. the smell, the noise, the excitement - tis all good.

i took along some friends (first timers) and thay were all blown away by the vast variety of the cars and the passion and sheer determination of the owners and the fact they could get close to the cars and drivers.
we live in a nanny state and this was a great big poke in the eye to the bloody bureacrats/wrong dooers!. he he he.
cant wait till next time   
well done to the organiser(s) and the winners.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I think every team is able to say that they could have done better if cars X, Y and Z had performed to their potential. However, this year I feel both the MLR and 22b teams lived up to their potential very well. As Mick said, it would be scoobys or evos, I don't think he knew how right he would be!

There were a few interesting skylines at TOTB, the most interesting, for me, is John Bradshaws GTS, which has incredible potential when they get the right gearbox for the job! The reality of RWD is that a non prepped track is that they will never perform like they could. The fastest RWD cars were all squirming most of the way up the 1/4 mile, the buildup of rubber on the line just isn't enough on it's own.

Great day and good to see the a few notable skylines have a proper go at the handling, in paticular Tim's NUR which was very tidy, even if it didn't set the world alight.



Peter said:


> Guess so, still managed to beat you in 2 out of 3 disciplines eh Mick.
> 
> Paul,
> 
> ...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cool pic of Mick :


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

The Stig


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Just found out today that we had the tyre pressures totally wrong  
i'm sure gary is trying to kill me  

we ran ET Drags at the pod & thought the same pressure in the ET Streets was the way to go - apparently very different tyre & we should have almost been double what we were - hmm that kind of explains the snaking effect to a degree - still goo dfun & a learning curve for sure.

Well done Simon - superb stuff

Also great to see some non jap cars for a change - the granada & the little corsa did a sterling job - superb effort

cheers to John Fuggles for helping me out earlier in the week


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

me thinks snaking up the strip just adds to the excitement! more of it, for sure entertianment please!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No probs John, just happy to help. Scary stuff with the tyres though!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

On hindsight, looking at the results, if you have the more powerful cars, you are better to aim for points in the top speed/quarter as you stand to gain points in two disciplines rather than just going for the handling.
Maybe the time has come to stop trying to beat the evos on the handling.



Milko said:


> My standard boost R32 did a quicker 1/4 than the last 4 times on that list!?
> What were you guys upto, or were these the guys there for the handling?


Not sure what happened to my car on my only 1/4 mile run. Launched at about 7k revs, 1.9 60 ft and changed at 8k revs in every gear???

Booked in at Thor in a weeks time for a dyno run to see if I am down on power.

Never got a good run on the handling course (I hate cones lol) so bit disappointed with the 40.01 time. Glad I was not running for GTROC!

After such a poor performance, I will not be competing again:bawling:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Not sure what happened to my car on my only 1/4 mile run. Launched at about 7k revs, 1.9 60 ft and changed at 8k revs in every gear???


Maybe changing up too late?????

I would have expected your car to make more than 137mph on the top speed run too Dave.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Mike Smith took his car with my sort of power to 11.1 on the 1/4.
He changed gear at quite a bit more than 8000 revs 

My terminal on the 1/4 suggests about 380 bhp 

Will put a post up with the results of the dyno run a week on Saturday.

Still was worth it to beat Dave 'pregnant?' Gammon on the handling course:clap:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> Still was worth it to beat Dave 'pregnant?' Gammon on the handling course:clap:


 lol @ dave


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> On hindsight, looking at the results, if you have the more powerful cars, you are better to aim for points in the top speed/quarter as you stand to gain points in two disciplines rather than just going for the handling.
> Maybe the time has come to stop trying to beat the evos on the handling.


I think I agree Dave. The course just SEEMS more suited to smaller, more nimble cars - and I think the bigger cars are going to struggle to "mix-it". It may be more productive to concentrate on trying to dominate the 1/4 and top speed events in future (I know that is going to be a very difficult thing to do when you've got cars like the ND Evo, Andy's Subaru, etc) - but surely it's best to use your strengths to do well rather than hope to pinch a few points on an event that is favourable to the others. It was worth a try this year - but don't forgot - the other teams are progressing each year and where we think we've moved on they have as well - and just keep moving the target.

Although I missed a lot of the handling circuit runs (caught glimpses here and there), I did see a couple of Rocket's attempts - and I wouldn't want him to not compete on that discipline because he was fantastic entertainment and was still BLOODY fast.

Whoever organises the team in the end next year will have some difficult decisions to make.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd have to agree with the above.
There are 2 point scoring disciplines that suit the Skylines more so maybe best to stick with them, that's provided cars are available.
The Nur isn't really competitive any more (3rd last year, 17th this year) and I don't want to spoil it as a road car so I may have to start planning early for next year.



Anyone got a phone number for Simon Norris?



























Only joking :chuckle:

Some early info on the different classes next year would help Chris.
What cars will be forced to run in the unlimited class?
Just working out if I need to fit wipers and indicators to the Duke car.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

But were the fastest skylines in the uk running for the team?
About time we all started working together to form a superteam????
Think what times would be run if you had (with road cars) not Demo
Tim W
Keith C
Mick B
Ron K
Ron Rocket
DC of York
Gary P
Andy B
Hugh K
John B (GTS)


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Peter said:


> So your 4 points would have won us the team trophy... how do you work that one out?



:chairshot Shit ...ignore me  - i was thinking the gtr register came second but it was the scoobs who were 1 point behind MLR


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I agree totally with the idea of just going to win on the 2 disciplines and think it will work. I use both forums (gtr and owners) and both teams struggle on their own skylineowners only had 3 cars running but all did well. MAybe a combined team? I know some people on the forums dont get on but unless something is done the evo's will rain suprmem for years now and Tim, i think the duke is the way forward now so getting it classed as a competing car not a demo one would be awesome


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> But were the fastest skylines in the uk running for the team?
> About time we all started working together to form a superteam????
> Think what times would be run if you had (with road cars) not Demo
> Tim W
> ...


Keith's car wont be in the street class (or whatever it will be called) next year, unless ha does some major mods as the rumours are the rules for street cars is going to get tougher and be more stringently applied

Not sure why ATCO isn't on the list?


chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> Best Flyers Elvington Redline TOTB5
> * C82	Rocket Ronnie	Skyline R33 GTR	GTR Register	203.9*
> C73	Gulli Halldorson	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	199.1
> C61	Simon Norris	Evo 9	MLR	196.6
> ...


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok so hows comes Rocket Ron car is making such high speeds? How much power is he running? about 850bhp at the fly? People like fuggles with his 800 or so bhp and Peter with 700? cant even top 180, and 170 respectivly..

Darren Bly must be running well over 600 bhp and only manages 167? lol and the lemon is a lemon on the top speed run! a so called 1000bhp car, with so much history and promise yet always fails to deliver!

One guy who deserves maximum respect is Simon Norris! he should be an inspiration to all GTR owners and tuners!!

Sorry for Keith, after spending so much time and money for his oil pump to blow I hope he can get it ready for Jap show in october!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Monster said:


> Sorry for Keith, after spending so much time and money for his oil pump to blow I hope he can get it ready for Jap show in october!


I don't know which plonker started the oil pump failure tale but it was the water pump that broke. :flame:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Monster said:


> Ok so hows comes Rocket Ron car is making such high speeds? How much power is he running? about 850bhp at the fly? People like fuggles with his 800 or so bhp and Peter with 700? cant even top 180, and 170 respectivly..
> 
> Darren Bly must be running well over 600 bhp and only manages 167? lol and the lemon is a lemon on the top speed run! a so called 1000bhp car, with so much history and promise yet always fails to deliver!
> 
> ...


Why do you think the Bugatti Veyron needed an 8 mile straight to get its top speed? The reason being a 1 mile straight simply isnt long enough for top speed. Last year I managed 183.3mph in my RX7 and it was still accelerating hard, its not top speed at all, its just speed at 1 mile (this year) or 1.25 miles (last year)

Ant.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Norris Designs said:


> Tony - Heheh! All kids are enthusiastic though!
> 
> Tim - Not true, they've had an autograph before!  Ha ha!
> 
> ...


Im sure the lemon can kick many butts if there was someone else driving it!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Monster said:


> Im sure the lemon can kick many butts if there was someone else driving it!!


You sure know how to make friends on this board. :blahblah:


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

lol, its nothing personal, we cant all be like androids and have the same views, the world would be a boring place! you need different characters and personalities to make things interesting and exciting!:clap:

Why do people get so irritated by a few jokes/comments?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Monster said:


> Ok so hows comes Rocket Ron car is making such high speeds? How much power is he running? about 850bhp at the fly? People like fuggles with his 800 or so bhp and Peter with 700? cant even top 180, and 170 respectivly..
> 
> Darren Bly must be running well over 600 bhp and only manages 167? lol and the lemon is a lemon on the top speed run! a so called 1000bhp car, with so much history and promise yet always fails to deliver!


I think you're some way out with your power estimates, but it's interesting to compare the quarter mile trap speeds and the standing mile top speeds between the different cars - doesn't look as you might expect ...

Phil


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

A long way out with power estimates.



Monster said:


> Im sure the lemon can kick many butts if there was someone else driving it!!


The top speed run doesn't require much skill.
Plenty of bottle but not skill.

What was the 6th gear ratio it was using on Sunday?????


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Monster said:


> and the lemon is a lemon on the top speed run! a so called 1000bhp car, with so much history and promise yet always fails to deliver!


Mick has already posted why his top speed was low - but I will clarify because you have an inability to read peoples posts properly.

On Micks top speed run he MAXED top gear (i.e. was bouncing off the limiter) 400m before the 1 mile marker. Rather than drive another 300m to 400m bouncing off the limiter (at speeds around 180 to 185mph) Mick just lifted off and coasted down to 159mph across the line.

As for his quarter ... he ran a 10.2 at 139mph (the best the car done in Japan was a 10.1 I believe) - hardly a shoddy time. He also ran a 10.5 at 149mph ... had he got that run spot on his terminal suggests a 9 second 1/4 was on the cards.

I suggest you look for facts before you start slating Mick and the Lemon ... he done a very good job and is getting faster every time he runs the car.

Fuggles - regarding ATCO ... (and I don't want this to sound disrespectful in any way ... so please don't take offense Dave) ... but the car has yet to perform. Yes it's done well on Top Speed but the 1/4's have yet to be below a 12 something have they ? Until Dave can get that car running quick 1/4's how can it be selected for the team ? (unless it's entered as a top speed car only)


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Daz said:


> Fuggles - regarding ATCO ... (and I don't want this to sound disrespectful in any way ... so please don't take offense Dave) ... but the car has yet to perform. Yes it's done well on Top Speed but the 1/4's have yet to be below a 12 something have they ? Until Dave can get that car running quick 1/4's how can it be selected for the team ? (unless it's entered as a top speed car only)


Indeed - the Corsa was quicker.

That aside, some of the quarter mile trap speeds seem inconsistent.

Phil


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Monster said:


> lol and the lemon is a lemon on the top speed run! a so called 1000bhp car, with so much history and promise yet always fails to deliver!


You will also find that gearing is relevant.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I am sorry if I missed anyone off the list but I just picked the fastest 1/4's.

The problem is that things have stepped up a gear.

I finished 18th on the handling with Rocket Ronnie and Mick Wade (a professional race driver) in 15th and 16th. 

competition was hard this year in all disciplines!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Monster said:


> lol, its nothing personal, we cant all be like androids and have the same views, the world would be a boring place! you need different characters and personalities to make things interesting and exciting!:clap:
> 
> Why do people get so irritated by a few jokes/comments?


Its one thing being opinionated, its another thing being an ignorant fool that spouts first and then thinks later. Im sure as you can appreciate I am not an 'android' you wont infact mind me making that comment due to your own argument.  

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

AJFleming said:


> Its one thing being opinionated, its another thing being an ignorant fool that spouts first and then thinks later. Im sure as you can appreciate I am not an 'android' you wont infact mind me making that comment due to your own argument.
> 
> Cheers, Ant.


Good man!:clap:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ignore Yunis, he's a typical internet twat who actually knows fcuk all but likes to think he does. He's never done anything worthy of recognition. I'd like to say ignore him and he'll go away but that doesn't seem to work either..


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Let's put it to the test, I'll ban him yet again and see who he materialises as this time...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Peter.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Is it yet another form of Yunis? oohh dear, if I had known I would have been far more insulting 

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So why did Yunis A and his counterpart GTRzilla get banned? just the usual pathetic behaviour?

Ant.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yup...


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Eh? you've lost me (not hard i know) when did yunis re-appear????


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

30th April 2006.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

You sure it's him? I don't think so.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

As sure as we can be. Who do you think he is then?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Cord said:


> You sure it's him? I don't think so.


No loss to this forum either way tbh.

:clap: Peter


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Anyway, enough about Yunis or whoever, pm me if you have anything to add/comment upon, back to the thread topic please...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Strange you know, I understand the gearing problems the higher powered GTRs can suffer but as many may be stripped and lightened, is there still a huge power to weight and aerodynamic penalty being paid by the Skylines against the Evo's ad Subaru's?
If this is the case, and the strip is too short, could it not be argued the handling circuit be made more friendly as its so tight and twisty.
Just thinking out loud. I can't go fast and being bald tend to keep away from hairpins


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> Why do you think the Bugatti Veyron needed an 8 mile straight to get its top speed? The reason being a 1 mile straight simply isnt long enough for top speed. Last year I managed 183.3mph in my RX7 and it was still accelerating hard, its not top speed at all, its just speed at 1 mile (this year) or 1.25 miles (last year)
> 
> Ant.


Was it only 1 mile this year? Crikey 203.9mph at 1 mile is really flying. I thought it was still 1.25 miles.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Was it only 1 mile this year? Crikey 203.9mph at 1 mile is really flying. I thought it was still 1.25 miles.


Im not 100% sure, I wouldnt mind clarification on this but im pretty sure it was only a mile. If it wasnt it makes my 183mph even more impressive :bowdown1:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

1 mile.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea was defo 1 mile.

Mick


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Bajie said:


> Strange you know, I understand the gearing problems the higher powered GTRs can suffer but as many may be stripped and lightened, is there still a huge power to weight and aerodynamic penalty being paid by the Skylines against the Evo's ad Subaru's?
> If this is the case, and the strip is too short, could it not be argued the handling circuit be made more friendly as its so tight and twisty.
> Just thinking out loud. I can't go fast and being bald tend to keep away from hairpins



Sorry, you lost me? Say it again but slower!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yes, it was a standing 1 mile NOT the 1.25 used in previous years. I think the idea behind it is that the cars are getting so quick now more "run-off" is required.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bajie said:


> Strange you know, I understand the gearing problems the higher powered GTRs can suffer but as many may be stripped and lightened, is there still a huge power to weight and aerodynamic penalty being paid by the Skylines against the Evo's ad Subaru's?
> If this is the case, and the strip is too short, could it not be argued the handling circuit be made more friendly as its so tight and twisty.
> Just thinking out loud. I can't go fast and being bald tend to keep away from hairpins


IMHO the handling circuit doesnt really favour full on track cars, rear wheel drive in particular, its more like a super short rally stage and thats why the evo's are so good. With some longer corners a bit of a straight you would get some of the more 'thoroughbread' racing cars doing a lot better, but hey, I wont knock the event its fantastic! best of the year. I think the only answer would be to have a 3 day event, 1 on a drag strip, one on a track and one on a longer airfield (if there is one in the uk!) that way you would get a better representation of the cars set up for each discipline.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

203.9mph at 1 mile is absolutely incredible, well done Rocket!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

he seems to be such a consistent driver


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> quick comment to the GTIR owners........ and took 5 entries in the end. only 3 actually ran again, when i had around 15 cars left as reserves from other clubs who could have run. additionally the gtir team changed their nominated rep twice during the last month or two in run up to the event, and the gtir team entry changed from one team entry, to two opposing gtir teams, back to one joint entry team!


 I think we felt abit hard done by as the 2 Gtir slot already paid for by Lou Rob and Mike were not allowed to be filled by 2 other Gtirs. Did Lou and Mike get their moeny back? If not did you charge the replacements that got their spaces an entry fee as well? (Nice little earner for you or freebie for them??)
And hands up to the organisation being poor, it's not our strong point. I think next year it will be 2 teams, end of.


As for the event in general, it's one of the few events where you know exactly who should be running, so it shouldn't be hard to allocate times for blocks of people to run on the handling circuit, then they know they have the rest of the day to do the strip. I don't know what the logistics would be, but for example, say each 20 people have a set hour to get their runs in. 
Although off the top of my head, if there's 100 people running and 6 runs each, then that's 10 hours of running assuming you start a fresh run every minutes. So there's no way everyone can get all their runs in. It may help if you get people to indicate if there's a discipline they don't intend to run in.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I walked it down to the other end. Seemed much further, but then I've never walked 1 mile in a straight line before - didn't really take that long either. Lazy f*ckers taking the bus.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

maybe a second events needs organised...

10 of the rest 

It does seem quite elite, and more company than one man and his dog now.

Seperate to a tuner shoot out, and private car shoot out..... winners of each class then meet.

Maybe a bit far fetched just now...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> maybe a second events needs organised...
> 
> 10 of the rest
> 
> ...


I agree. This won't be popular, but I'd like to see trailers banned. If you can't drive your car to the event, it isn't a street car. I suppose that does cause problems if the transmission breaks though.

All the same, very entertaining as is. Thanks for providing the entertainment folks.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Daz said:


> Yes, it was a standing 1 mile NOT the 1.25 used in previous years. I think the idea behind it is that the cars are getting so quick now more "run-off" is required.


I think the other major issue was the amount of cars hitting the limiter too early and therefore having to judge where to hit top speed.

When I ran a couple of years ago I hit my limiter about 200ft from the line and due to the 'red mist' you get on the day I upped my rev limit for the next run


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Here's a nice venue http://www.skylinegts.co.uk/GTR/guess.jpg, a bit short on runway at 1.2 miles, but on the up side it is tarmac and has decent length track around the perimeter and as a bonus South of London, not that has any bearing of course  ... and definitely no prizes for guessing BTW 

RonS


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Guys

I dont mean to be rude, but there seems an awful lot of niggly remarks from some on here. 

I thought TOTB and the GTR teams efforts, were supposed to be just that, a Team Effort, but because the GTR team didnt win the overall team title i see a lot of in-fighting now that doesnt seem necessary.

Come on i mean its only car racing isnt it ? Surely its not that important ?

To a relative newcomer, (myself) it seems that the team selection or options available werent as good as previous years, perhaps due to the GTRs not "keeping up" as such with other marques of late. The MLR and Scoobies seem to have come on leaps and bounds, but very few GTRs other than Mick, Hugh, Rocket and Barrie seem to be performing with regular intensity. 

Peter with all due respect, i dont know you, but your car scored no points from what i can see, yet you are arguing with a lot of people on here and other threads with regards to the whole outcome of TOTB5 for the GTR Team. Having a lot of rather argumentative comments aimed at the organisation and outlay after the event, just seems to be sour grapes i am afraid to say. I noticed from one of the very early posts that you have granted yourself and a few others automatic places in the selection of ten, yet very little of your automatic entries including yourself actually came through for the team. I am sure you are as much disappointed about this as the rest on here though. But i would now be asking isnt it time that someone else stepped up and chose cars that actually perform if the GTR Team are going to get close to winning the team trophy ? Sorry if thats close to the bone, but its just the way i see it and i am sure there will be others who agree/disagree as its an open topic.

I also notice however that cars that could have been selected and werent, scored a lot better than others that were. I dont like to say it, but selective favouritism seems to have been in place when choosing the team this year, instead of actually choosing cars that would perform. Maybe thats why it as a Team was so underachieving this year ? 

Mick, and Hugh, Barrie and Tim all performed very well. Congrats to all. 

I just dont see the need for the arguing. But i do see the need for underachieving cars to be dropped for next year if the GTR team are to stand a chance of winning. 

Just my two cents worth, sorry if it offends anyone. 

Congrats to Simon Norris though on an excellent all round performance. :wavey:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Pick the bones out of that! 10/10 or speaking your mind  I'm sure (I hope)that there are other factors involved with team selection, but based on what I know, I would say you have made some good points there.


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Peter said:


> Ignore Yunis, he's a typical internet twat who actually knows fcuk all but likes to think he does. He's never done anything worthy of recognition. I'd like to say ignore him and he'll go away but that doesn't seem to work either..


Lol so now im associated with that nutcase monster guy huh?

As for me being a twat? you dont know f.a about me, but being the person you are its typical behaviour I expect from you! You should look at others and their conduct, example Mr fuggles and follow his example!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

GTRR said:


> Lol so now im associated with that nutcase monster guy huh?
> 
> As for me being a twat? you dont know f.a about me, but being the person you are its typical behaviour I expect from you! You should look at others and their conduct, example Mr fuggles and follow his example!


Doh, got it wrong again. I shan't make the same mistake twice, bye...

Ansondobber,

Don't have time to reply at length now, will do so later. Suffice to say, I agree with a lot of what you have said but the fact remains, the 10 cars that were selected were the only 10 that were available to me at the death.


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Im getting banned never to come back! opcorn: :clap:


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

GTRR said:


> Im getting banned never to come back! opcorn: :clap:


Cyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyya


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Back on topic, having just looked through the results in detail, something unexpected becomes clear:

Handling

If Ronnie and Peter cannot even score a point, then it's clear that the kart-track nature of the circuit means it will always be hard for GTRs to grab more than a couple of points in competition with the rally boys (now that the Imprezas have got their act together). Unless there is an ultra-lightweight, small-turbo high-response GTR built with full on track-only setup it is a waste of time expecting to get decent results in that event on that track (of course on a proper track like Silverstone it would be different!)


1/4 mile

This has traditionally been a GTR dominated event, but this year only 5 scored. More importantly only 1 was in the top 6, which is where the points are. It was the Imprezas who took those points, with 3 in the top 5.


Top Speed

Again GTRs usually dominate this event, but similarly to the 1/4 mile, there are only 3 in the top 10 and again only one in the Top 6. Again it is the Imprezas that have stolen the points, with 4 in the Top 6.


Logical Conclusion

In essence therefore the MLR performed as would be expected and got 4 of the top 5 places in handling to gain most of their points and in addition they got two cars into the 1/4 points and 1 in the Top Speed. What happened to the GTRs is that they were displaced by the Imprezas who have come along a HUGE way and leaped into 2nd overall.

If the GTR team wants to win again, it needs to ignore the MLR, as it cannot beat them at their speciality event, but must concentrate on taking back from the Imprezas the points that it should have been able to win in the 1/4 and Top Speed events.....................

Just my 2p.

Guy

PS Huge respect to Ronnie again for doing his stuff.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Words of wisdom once again Guy. 

I think your spot on with your conclusion.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

So pretty much what I said a couple of pages ago then  Just that Guy - you were far more analytical than I was (even though that's part of my daily job ! lol).


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I remember Tim saying this 3 months ago.
We should concentrate in what the skyline does best fast in a straightline,
But no one done anything about it.
[email protected] me give me the job.
We will get the trophy back defo

Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Mick

Well done :clap: :clap: :clap: 10.26 1/4
you will be in the 9's soon

Keith


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I remember Tim saying this 3 months ago.
> We should concentrate in what the skyline does best fast in a straightline,
> But no one done anything about it.
> [email protected] me give me the job.
> ...


The handling circuit is far too small to be of any worth to a GT-R so we need the big power to crush everyone else in the 1/4 and top speed. We also need to look at the GT-R aerodynamics a lot more for top speed to make the best of the power as they are sh*te from factory as they were designed as proper circuit racer and have some serious CdA issues.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

keith said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> Well done :clap: :clap: :clap: 10.26 1/4
> you will be in the 9's soon
> ...


Thanks Keith.

I hope for the 9 very soon. Let you into a secret. I bought a rh9 sticker from Jun in Jan when we went to Japan. So the time has nearly come to join the club:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The really great thing right now is that everyone agrees what we need to do and how we should do it. A shame it was all a bit fragmented before the event. let's hope we can find the right spirit next year to put up a team worthy of the event and bring the trophy home 

Not sure who will want to pick the team next year but one thing is for sure it wont be an easy job. Good luck to whoever gets it but I think we should not forget Peter has done a fantastic job over the years getting a team together and we should be grateful for his hard work and results. Prior to that it was Guy and I do know he worked hard to get the very best team also. So, whoever takes on the role has a very hard act to follow indeed.

Well done tem
Well done Guy and Peter
Roll on 2007 and let's show the MLRs, 22Bs, 200+ and the rest of them the GTR register WILL BE BACK!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mentioned earlier in the thread was a comment about a qualifying day, which IMOA would be the way forward. As people lives change so does there passion for other thing's, we all know how dificult it is to keep a high preformance machine in top condition( cost, partner, kids etc) and as a public forum it would also make a great day out. Letting cars that may not be good enough for TOTB have a thrash up and down the strip, which I am sure most drivers would love to do. Then pick out the best preforming cars from that day and base a team on that, black and white figures are alway's going to be better than pipe dreams.

Just imagine getting everyone together before the event. England never whent to Germany without playing a few warm up matches. I think thats what the GTROC should do, then there would be no responsability placed on the man that choose's the team. The team would be choosen on past preformance.

Only a thought


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

again, please dont be hasty having a go at Peter for choosing the team, he did a good job with the cars he had available. many top cars didnt perform on the day from other clubs (notably supras) due to breakages and the like. GTR team also had the handicap of running one car down with Robbies non attendance.
rgds


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> The really great thing right now is that everyone agrees what we need to do and how we should do it. A shame it was all a bit fragmented before the event. let's hope we can find the right spirit next year to put up a team worthy of the event and bring the trophy home
> 
> Not sure who will want to pick the team next year but one thing is for sure it wont be an easy job. Good luck to whoever gets it but I think we should not forget Peter has done a fantastic job over the years getting a team together and we should be grateful for his hard work and results. Prior to that it was Guy and I do know he worked hard to get the very best team also. So, whoever takes on the role has a very hard act to follow indeed.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Fast Guy said:


> I think we felt abit hard done by as the 2 Gtir slot already paid for by Lou Rob and Mike were not allowed to be filled by 2 other Gtirs. Did Lou and Mike get their moeny back? If not did you charge the replacements that got their spaces an entry fee as well? (Nice little earner for you or freebie for them??)
> And hands up to the organisation being poor, it's not our strong point. I think next year it will be 2 teams, end of.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> mentioned earlier in the thread was a comment about a qualifying day, which IMOA would be the way forward. As people lives change so does there passion for other thing's, we all know how dificult it is to keep a high preformance machine in top condition( cost, partner, kids etc) and as a public forum it would also make a great day out. Letting cars that may not be good enough for TOTB have a thrash up and down the strip, which I am sure most drivers would love to do. Then pick out the best preforming cars from that day and base a team on that, black and white figures are alway's going to be better than pipe dreams.
> 
> Just imagine getting everyone together before the event. England never whent to Germany without playing a few warm up matches. I think thats what the GTROC should do, then there would be no responsability placed on the man that choose's the team. The team would be choosen on past preformance.
> 
> Only a thought


I think this is avalid idea although it would need to be close to the event as cars are not always ready on time but not too close to the event in case of breakages etc . Maybe 6 weeks before TOTB would be a good time to have a pre-event qualifier but maybe not so much a qualifier as a gauge to which cars to enter e.g. even if someone breaks down if they were doing well before the disaster as long as they could get it fixed they should still be entered into TOTB etc - a bit like the footy - pick your best team based on trials etc.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are events run up and down the country all year. Why make people travel miles at a pre-defined date just so they can qualify? There are enough events that could be considered qualifying events.

Maybe we should leave all this to whomever takes over from Peter.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Ronnie*

Didnt and probably wont qualify anywhere,Would you leave him out?

Tony


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Absolutely not 
But then again it's not my decision (thankfully) and I believe there are a few good people on here that would do a great job in sorting out the team, so would rather leave it to Peter's successor


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Oh*

Forgot doh.I will organise it, might be a bit biased though!!!!!!!. LOL

Tony


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

but the idea was John to have a GTROC event so that the team could be picked whilst all the top GTR's where running under the same conditions on the same day. Not to mention team building and getting to know each other a bit better before the big day.
I also agree that this should take place a few weeks before TOTB so that the team would be well up for the main event.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As long as your biased towards putting out the best team of Skylines, fine by me 
Just don't go all biased on non-Skyline types that's all  



Smokey 1 said:


> Not to mention team building and getting to know each other a bit better before the big day.


Now THAT BIT I like the sound of


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> There are events run up and down the country all year. Why make people travel miles at a pre-defined date just so they can qualify? There are enough events that could be considered qualifying events.


I think that is a very good more reasonable idea. Not everyone lives in the same corner of the country and can be at the opposite corner on the same day.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i know its a bit political but a joint skyline team from the two clubs would help us keep the amount of "skylines" entered down a little also, as altho its not a problem to us, it is to some of the other team, as mentioned around 20 skylines took part in total. just a thought tho.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Now THAT BIT I like the sound of  

The best day out I had this year was at Bruntingthorpe with the GTR J-Tunner shootout. Everyone was chilled out and happy to be there got to meet some of the people on this forum and saw some great cars to boot. Not to mention being a passanger in the final Video shoot(that never whent to plan(I blame Andy Hornsby for that)) which was unreal to say the least. 

Everyone has there opinion about this and that, I think it would be a move in the right direction to hold such a day, where the top cars could be picked based on preformance. I also feel sorry for Peter because no matter who he would have chosen for the team, someone would have felt left out. By running a qualfiying day there would be no need to pull names from a hat(so to speak) and would ease the pressure off everyone involved.

And I am sure if Uncle Tony would whisper into the Rocket's ear a little louder he would be more than happy to come and put in an apperance:bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Controversial Chris :chuckle: 
You'll be saying let GTST's take part next :chuckle:   




chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> i know its a bit political but a joint skyline team from the two clubs would help us keep the amount of "skylines" entered down a little also, as altho its not a problem to us, it is to some of the other team, as mentioned around 20 skylines took part in total. just a thought tho.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Noooo! Don't want to keep the number of Skylines down. That will let more Evos and Scoobies in


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] it i am going to buy the jun hyper Scooby


Mick


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

m6beg said:


> [email protected] it i am going to buy the jun hyper Scooby
> 
> 
> Mick


One way to beat the competition I suppose is to buy all their cars!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> One way to beat the competition I suppose is to buy all their cars!!!


Yea true trev why not:thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The Coparo T1 would be tough to beat.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

its all down to the driver as well on the day.
A 10's car can become a 11's car so easy. I have done it so many times.
No more though.

Mick


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

You sound very determined Mick, look forward to seeing the fruits of your desire Sir


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

m6beg said:


> [email protected] it i am going to buy the jun hyper Scooby
> 
> 
> Mick


Scooby for your missus and now Scooby for you too?

Ive just swapped from Scooby's to GTR's

Change is as good as a rest i spose


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

leggus said:


> Scooby for your missus and now Scooby for you too?
> 
> Ive just swapped from Scooby's to GTR's
> 
> Change is as good as a rest i spose


Think Mick ment add to his already nice collection.....


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

Was a good atempt by all who ran...shame about the heat. However i have been to ALL the TOTB and all i can say is its a p**stake now...money is the main thing by the looks of it now..if i want see 14's 1/4 ill pop down and see the local chaves at tesco's.
Any how nice to all who ran you the only thing that keeps people coming back


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

AnsonDobber said:


> Peter with all due respect, i dont know you, but your car scored no points from what i can see, yet you are arguing with a lot of people on here and other threads with regards to the whole outcome of TOTB5 for the GTR Team. Having a lot of rather argumentative comments aimed at the organisation and outlay after the event, just seems to be sour grapes i am afraid to say. I noticed from one of the very early posts that you have granted yourself and a few others automatic places in the selection of ten, yet very little of your automatic entries including yourself actually came through for the team. I am sure you are as much disappointed about this as the rest on here though. But i would now be asking isnt it time that someone else stepped up and chose cars that actually perform if the GTR Team are going to get close to winning the team trophy ? Sorry if thats close to the bone, but its just the way i see it and i am sure there will be others who agree/disagree as its an open topic.
> 
> I also notice however that cars that could have been selected and werent, scored a lot better than others that were. I dont like to say it, but selective favouritism seems to have been in place when choosing the team this year, instead of actually choosing cars that would perform. Maybe thats why it as a Team was so underachieving this year ?


Hindsight, as they say, is a wonderful thing. It's a little pointless defending the team selection now as we falied miserably and the final 10 cars selected were the only 10 (potentially competitive) cars available to me but...

The majority (80%) of our team this year were strip biased cars. Darren and myself were the only 2 track biased cars in the team and given that firstly no other track biased cars were up for selection and that we are running 1st & 2 nd in the current TACC event, both cars have a wealth of proven track success behind them, I don't accept any criticism for this selection accepting the fact that I wanted some circuit representation in our team and regardless, these 2 cars did not displace 2 proven quick strip cars.

The automatic selection process based on the previous result is, I accept, up for criticism and no doubt will be dropped by my successor.

Ronnie apart, and this isn't any kind of criticism, nobody on our team achieved what they would have hoped for nor what their potentials would have indicated.

I don't know which cars you state weren't selected apart from perhaps Mick. He would no doubt have been selected in the end.

I also don't know where I have been argumentative either apart from when Mick had a dig at me and I had a pop back. I'm sure Mick knew that even if you missed it.

All that remains for me is await my pay off envelope, I just hope it's somewhere near the going rate! Au revoir...


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

As an impartial observer, all i can say is that hardly any of the blame can be attributed to the line-up and selection process. It just simply looked on the day that lots of GTR-Register cars either underperformed or simply broke on the day.


----------



## swanny2k (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there a thread anywere on this forum without an arguement on it?

I'm a completely impartial reader, but why cant you people just get on and chill out.

And for those who are unhappy with the outcome of your cars at TOTB, its not the end of the world, and theres always next year!

Someone had to say it


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> i know its a bit political but a joint skyline team from the two clubs would help us keep the amount of "skylines" entered down a little also, as altho its not a problem to us, it is to some of the other team, as mentioned around 20 skylines took part in total. just a thought tho.


It is after all 10 of the best. My view is that that there should be a maximum of 10 of each marque. Even the invited or 200+cars should compete for places within the ten slots allocated to each marque if there is a specific team applicable.

This would cut the numbers and improve the quality of entrys. 100 cars would be around the ideal in my opinion.

Andy


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Scooby Andy.F said:


> It is after all 10 of the best. My view is that that there should be a maximum of 10 of each marque. Even the invited or 200+cars should compete for places within the ten slots allocated to each marque if there is a specific team applicable.
> 
> This would cut the numbers and improve the quality of entrys. 100 cars would be around the ideal in my opinion.
> 
> Andy


Totally agree with you Andy 100%

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We IE Skylines need a shoot out 2 weeks prior the main event if it be TOTB or any other. To chose the team.
Never mind about last year or 2/3/4 years ago. Go on the now times.

Mick


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah that'd work well....seeing as the closure date for entries is something like three weeks prior to the event.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> top 20 1/4m times. we should have all the set of results available later tonight or am tomorrow.
> 
> C71	Andy Forrest	Impreza	22b.com Subarus	9.51	169
> C61	Simon Norris	Evo 9	MLR	9.74	153
> ...


Did Dee Ireland's Supra not feature in there?


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

was dee not in the unlimited class????


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

dee ran in the new unlimited class, with James Evo400 drag car and the duke r33, plus of course mike with his twin engine mini clubman!
dee ran 10.1s best at 146mph i believe, he is listed in our class d results.
rgds


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

m6beg said:


> We IE Skylines need a shoot out 2 weeks prior the main event if it be TOTB or any other. To chose the team.
> Never mind about last year or 2/3/4 years ago. Go on the now times.
> 
> Mick


Mick, your volunteer to organize this and I'll make every effort to put forward a car that will make the grade! Deal? opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Two handling circuits has been discussed on our forum...two identical ones like in motocross. There's room at Elvington and would get rid of most of the queues...

T


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Peter said:


> Ronnie apart, and this isn't any kind of criticism, nobody on our team achieved what they would have hoped for nor what their potentials would have indicated.


On this occasion i think Hugh did pretty much what he had hoped for. 

He bettered his own 1/4 Mile time by a distance over previous years, and was the 2nd fastest GTR on the Top Speed run coming second to only Rocket Ronnie. 7th overall on Top Speed in the whole 4wd class. 

No doubt the car still has more to come, but he consistently gets better over the years. Fair enough he didnt get a 9, or 200+mph, but he scored. 

I think Hugh did pretty well for the GTR Team considering how tough the opposition is rapidly becoming each year.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> My terminal on the 1/4 suggests about 380 bhp
> Will put a post up with the results of the dyno run a week on Saturday.


My car made 264.2 bhp @ 1.2 bar boost @ hubs instead of 406 last time I ran it:bawling: 

Power virtually stops dead at 4500 rpm so suspect CAS as usual. Shame they just break for no reason.

I seemed to do quite well on handling course for 260bhp @ hubs:clap:


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Crikey Dave, things can only get better then


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hissingsyd said:


> yeah that'd work well....seeing as the closure date for entries is something like three weeks prior to the event.


Sorry Sid then 4 weeks before.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Mick, your volunteer to organize this and I'll make every effort to put forward a car that will make the grade! Deal? opcorn:


I would do it no probs. But that's me talking. Its what every one else wants!!
I think it would be a very good idea to get the team. Then there is no [email protected] about. It is what it is then but at least we all know the best selection of cars will run on the day.


Mick


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ahapartridge said:


> Crikey Dave, things can only get better then


Another power run on 25th with a new CAS. Hopefully back on full power. Of all weekends, why did it have to break for TOTB, although I guess Keith though the same.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I would do it no probs. But that's me talking. Its what every one else wants!!
> I think it would be a very good idea to get the team. Then there is no [email protected] about. It is what it is then but at least we all know the best selection of cars will run on the day.
> 
> 
> Mick


We need a team to pull together, no falling out, no picking on the team leader etc.

I still think that you top speed/quarter mile boys can pull it off but since the competition will improve again for next year, it really has to be 10 special cars!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> My car made 264.2 bhp @ 1.2 bar boost @ hubs instead of 406 last time I ran it:bawling:


Yikes, that's worse than standard. When the other 200 horsies find their way home, you will rock the handling course!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Not sure what that is at flywheel, about 350bhp? Mark or Tony will know


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> We need a team to pull together, no falling out, no picking on the team leader etc.
> 
> I still think that you top speed/quarter mile boys can pull it off but since the competition will improve again for next year, it really has to be 10 special cars!


Agreed mate.

Mick


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Not sure what that is at flywheel, about 350bhp? Mark or Tony will know


A Golf R32 (250bhp) produces [email protected]

http://www.rri.se/popup/performancegraphs.php?ChartsID=238


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> A Golf R32 (250bhp) produces [email protected]
> 
> http://www.rri.se/popup/performancegraphs.php?ChartsID=238


A Skyline looses about 70 horse VIA the transmission.

Mick


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

welcome to 4wd transmission loss. My car, just over 400bhp @ hubs made 500bhp @ flywheel on a different dyno the week before.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

no wonder you were puzzled dave with your results. did it not feel a bit down on uumph to you? will feel like a new car again once sorted!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> no wonder you were puzzled dave with your results. did it not feel a bit down on uumph to you? will feel like a new car again once sorted!


Went to Thor with Paul Tucker. He will agree, car seemed ok but was quicker with .8 bar rather 1.2. Dyno confirmed that!
On the road, how much time do you spend above 5000 rpm in traffic?


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Went to Thor with Paul Tucker. He will agree, car seemed ok but was quicker with .8 bar rather 1.2. Dyno confirmed that!
> On the road, how much time do you spend above 5000 rpm in traffic?


Yeah car did seem a bit quicker with 0.8 bar boost which I did confirm to you today ...
At least you seem to have nailed the cause of it, and it's not TOO serious which is something to be happy about ..... Just think of the Skyline Smile you'll get again when it's fixed.... :clap: 

Very good effort then at the TOTB handling considering with this problem it must have been near the bottom of the bhp for that day ...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea at least you know what the problem is. Now you can sort it out.


Mick


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> welcome to 4wd transmission loss. My car, just over 400bhp @ hubs made 500bhp @ flywheel on a different dyno the week before.


Golf R32s are 4wd too??? Having said that, the RS4 made [email protected] Good luck getting it sorted anyway.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Whats CAS?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

emicen said:


> Whats CAS?


Crank angle sensor.

It is used to advance or retard the ignition.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> My car made 264.2 bhp @ 1.2 bar boost @ hubs instead of 406 last time I ran it:bawling:
> 
> Power virtually stops dead at 4500 rpm so suspect CAS as usual. Shame they just break for no reason.
> 
> I seemed to do quite well on handling course for 260bhp @ hubs:clap:


Yeah, any excuse...  

Mick,

Changed your mind yet again then? :blahblah:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Peter.
Changed my mind about what???? I am not a mind reader.

And please tell all of us what your excuse is. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: 


Mick


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Another power run on 25th with a new CAS. Hopefully back on full power. Of all weekends, why did it have to break for TOTB, although I guess Keith though the same.


Car is not running as much power as two years ago, but have changed the CAS and filled up with Vpower for the first time. Map is not spot on now but is good enough and I only went for a power run today so could not correct.
A remap and it will be spot on.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Good news Dave, glad it was nothing serious


----------

